# متابعات أحداث ذكري 25 يناير



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2015)

*هنا تجميع لجميع اخبار 25 يناير 
من شغب واحداث سياسيه 



كل اللي يلاقي خبر ينزله انا هتابع اكتر ما هشارك 
*​


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2015)

فكرتنى بالايام الجميلة ههههههه
اول خبر
تم حرق سيارة نقيب شرطة وعربية شقيقتة عندنا فى بنى سويف


----------



## oesi no (22 يناير 2015)

سماع دوى انفجار ضخم  بالسويس وأدخنة تتصاعد خلف مسرح الأربعين  الجمعة، 23 يناير 2015 - 12:51 
 شهدت منطقة شباب المثلث بالسويس، منذ قليل، سماع دوى انفجار ضخم دفع  المواطنين للفرار من المنازل إلى الشوارع، حيث أكد شهود عيان لـ"اليوم  السابع" أنهم شاهدوا تصاعد أدخنة بخط السكة الحديد خلف مسرح الأربعين  القديم.  وقال قيادى أمنى فى تصريحات خاصة إنهم تلقوا بلاغا بالفعل بوجود صوت انفجار  ضخم، وجارى التحقق من سبب هذا الانفجار.

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/23/%D8%B3%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B9-%D8%AF%D9%88%D9%89-%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%81%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D8%B6%D8%AE%D9%85-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%88%D9%8A%D8%B3-%D9%88%D8%A3%D8%AF%D8%AE%D9%86%D8%A9-%D8%AA%D8%AA%D8%B5%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%AF-%D8%AE%D9%84%D9%81-%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%B1%D8%AD-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A3%D8%B1%D8%A8%D8%B9%D9%8A%D9%86/2037311#.VMGAvC7luSo


----------



## oesi no (22 يناير 2015)

الإخوان يزرعون القنابل  ويحصدون غضب المصريين.. إبطال مفعول عبوات بحلمية الزيتون وفيصل والهرم  والبحيرة.. انفجاران داخل قسم شرطة ببنى سويف ومحيط قصر القبة وإصابة أمين  شرطة.. وتفكيك 3 أمام جامعة القاهرة  الجمعة، 23 يناير 2015 - 12:03 ص 

 "إنهم يزرعون القنابل فيحصدون كراهية المصريين "، هذا هو حال جماعة الإخوان  الإرهابية ، التى تشير إليها أصابع الإتهام فى زرع القنابل فى الطرقات  والميادين العامة ،والحدائق العامة وأمام الجامعات والمدارس وفى محطات  السكك الحديدية، لإثارة الفزع لدى المواطنين وتكريس مناخ عدم الاستقرار،  فلم ينالوا سوى الغضب وكراهية المصريين لهم  خبراء المفرقعات بالجيزة نجحوا منذ قليل، مفعول 3 قنابل بدائية تم العثور  عليها بمحيط جامعة القاهرة أمام كلية الهندسة، وتم التعامل معها.  وانفجرت، منذ قليل، قنبلة ألقاها مجهولون داخل مبنى شرطة النجدة بمنطقة  عزبة بلبل فى مدينة بنى سويف، وترددت أنباء عن إصابة شرطى تم نقله إلى  المستشفى العام.  وتمكن خبراء المفرقعات بالبحيرة برئاسة العميد جمال ياسين، منذ قليل، من  إبطال مفعول قنبلتين تم زرعهما بمحيط مركز شرطة رشيد الجديد دون حدوث أى  إصابات.  وكان اللواء محمد فتحى إسماعيل، مدير أمن البحيرة، قد تلقى إخطارًا  بالواقعة من اللواء أشرف عبد القادر، مدير المباحث الجنائية، وبالفحص تبين  وجود عبوتين ناسفتين بدائيتى الصنع تحتوى كل منهما على نحو 6 كيلوجرامات من  المواد المتفجرة، وتم إبطال مفعولهما باستخدام مدافع المياه.  ومشطت قوات الأمن الأماكن المحيطة باستخدام الكلاب البوليسية وتم عمل كردون  أمنى حول المنطقة لمنع المواطنين من المرور، كما تم تكثيف التواجد الأمنى  لتأمين المنشآت الحيوية.  وأبطل رجال المفرقعات مفعول قنبلتين، بأول شارع فيصل بجوار الكوبرى، حيث  يستمر رجال الأمن والحماية المدنية فى تمشيط المكان تحسبًا لوجود عبوات  أخرى.  وفرضت قوات الأمن وخبراء المفرقعات، كردونًا أمنيًا للتعامل مع العبوة  وتفكيكها، بالتزامن مع إجراء تمشيط واسع للمنطقة، لضمان خلوها من أى عبوات  أخرى.  وتمركزت قوات الأمن، منذ قليل، بعد العثور على قنبلة بميدان حلمية الزيتون  أمام بنك مصر، صباح اليوم الخميس، وأكد شاهد عيان أنه تم العثور على قنبلة  أمام البنك، مما أدى إلى إصابة الطرق بشلل مرورى، نظرا لتجمع قوات الأمن  والأهالى، فيما قام خبراء المفرقعات بتمشيط المنطقة.  ووقع انفجار منذ قليل بمحيط قصر القبة، وانتقل خبراء المفرقعات بالقاهرة  برئاسة اللواء ممدوح عبد القادر مدير الحماية المدنية للوقوف على ملابسات  الحادث.  وقال مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن القاهرة، أن الانفجار أسفر عن إصابة فرد شرطة،  بعد إلقاء مجهول يستقل دراجة بخارية القنبلة تجاهه وفر هاربا.  وأوضح المصدر فى تصريحاتٍ لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن المصاب فى الحادث أمين شرطة  يدعى عماد عبد المنصف، أصيب بجروح قطعية بالغة فى الفخذ الأيمن، وتم نقله  للمستشفى لتلقى العلاج اللازم، بالتزامن مع معاينة رجال المعمل الجنائى  موقع الانفجار. وأغلقت قوات الأمن قبل قليل، حركة المرور أمام قصر القُبّة،  بعد انفجار عبوة ناسفة بالمكان، وانتشر خبراء المفرقعات لتمشيط الحادث،  وفرضت قوات الأمن كردونًا أمنيًّا بمحيط الانفجار لتسهيل عمل رجال  المفرقعات بالبحث والتمشيط خشية العثور على عبوات أخرى.  وأبطل خبراء المفرقعات، مفعول عبوتين ناسفتين، عثر عليهما رجال الحماية  المدنية بمحيط كازينو الليل بشارع الهرم، وتم اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة  لتحرير محضر بالواقعة وإخطار النيابة المختصة.

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/23/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A5%D8%AE%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%86-%D9%8A%D8%B2%D8%B1%D8%B9%D9%88%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%A8%D9%84-%D9%88%D9%8A%D8%AD%D8%B5%D8%AF%D9%88%D9%86-%D8%BA%D8%B6%D8%A8-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%B1%D9%8A%D9%8A%D9%86-%D8%A5%D8%A8%D8%B7%D8%A7%D9%84-%D9%85%D9%81%D8%B9%D9%88%D9%84-%D8%B9%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%A7/2037280#.VMGBZS7luSo


----------



## BITAR (22 يناير 2015)

*يثبت مؤقتا *​


----------



## BITAR (22 يناير 2015)

*اصيب أحد أفراد الأمن، منذ قليل، إثر انفجار عبوة ناسفة أمام الباب الرئيس لقصر القبة الرئاسي.   *
*     وفور وقوع الانفجار، قامت قوات الأمن بتمشيط المنطقة لاكتشاف ما إذا كانت هناك عبوات ناسفة أخرى، ومحاولة ضبط الجناة.*​


----------



## BITAR (22 يناير 2015)

*اطلق مجهولون الرصاص على سيارة مستشار وزير الثقافة ورئيس محكمة جنايات  القاهرة المستشار وديع حنا، أمام المجلس الأعلى للثقافة بساحة دار الأوبرا  المصرية.   *
*وعلى الفور انتشرت قوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين دار الأوبرا فى مكان  الحادث، والذى تصادف وجود وزير الثقافة الدكتور جابر عصفور بالمجلس الأعلى  لحضور أحد الاجتماعات مما زاد المشهد ربكة لدى قوات تأمين الوزير.*
*وقامت القوات بتأمين خروج وزير الثقافة من مبنى المجلس الأعلى للثقافة  خشية استهدافه.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2015)

السيسي مسافر بكره السعوديه علشان الملك عبد الله مات 
بكره يتقال هرب قبل الثوره


----------



## BITAR (22 يناير 2015)

*وصف محمد أبو الغار، رئيس الحزب المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي، دعوات غلق  ميدان التحرير، بالتزامن مع احتفالات ذكرى ثورة يناير، بالـ"عك" ، مشيرًا  إلى أن غلق الميدان سيكون السبب في تشويه صورة مصر أمام العالم.*

*وأوضح أبوالغار، في تصريحات لـ"بوابة الوفد"، أنه من الضروري أن تسير  الأمور بشكل طبيعي، أثناء الاحتفال بذكرى ثورة يناير، مشيرًا إلى ضرورة فتح  محطة مترو "السادات"، ووضع حلول لجميع هذه الأمور.
 وشدد أبو الغار على  ضرورة أن يحتفل الجميع في ذكرة ثورة يناير بطريقة سلمية، ونبذ العنف حتى  لا يتم إعطاء الفرصة لمثيري الشغب وا*لفوضى​


----------



## BITAR (22 يناير 2015)

*أبطل خبراء المفرقعات،  منذ قليل، مفعول عبوتين ناسفتين، عثر عليهما رجال الحماية المدنية بمحيط  كازينو الليل بشارع الهرم، وتم اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لتحرير محضر  بالواقعة وإخطار النيابة المختصة.  وكان مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن الجيزة قد أكد أنه تم العثور على عبوة أمام  كازينو الليل بمنطقة الهرم، وانتقل خبراء المفرقعات إلى محل الواقعة، حيث  تمكن الرائد تامر تيمور خبير المفرقعات من التعامل معها وتفكيكها وتبين  أنها عبوة هيكلية، وتم إبطالها.  كما اشتبه الأهالى فى حقيبة بشارع فيصل، وعلى الفور انتقل خبراء المفرقعات،  وتبين أنها حقيبة بلاستيك خالية من أى مواد متفجرة، وأن البلاغ سلبى.  ويذكر أن نجدة الجيزة تلقت عدة بلاغات اليوم الخميس تفيد بالاشتباه فى  أجسام متفجرة بأنحاء متفرقة بالمحافظة، إلا أن خبراء المفرقعات تمكنوا من  التعامل معها، وتبين أنها عبوات هيكلية، كما تبين أن بعض البلاغات سلبية*http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...بمحيط-كازينو-الليل-بشارع/2037262#.VMGLtyyuKms​


----------



## BITAR (22 يناير 2015)

*أبطل خبراء المفرقعات  بالجيزة منذ قليل، مفعول 3 قنابل بدائية تم العثور عليها بمحيط جامعة  القاهرة أمام كلية الهندسة، وتم التعامل معها.*
​


----------



## BITAR (22 يناير 2015)

*قال اللواء سامح سيف  اليزل الخبير الاستراتيجى، إن القوات المسلحة تستعد لأقصى درجة بالقرب من  ذكرى 25 يناير، مؤكداً أن وحدات من الجيش ستنزل الشوارع مساء غدٍ الجمعة  لتأمين الدولة والأماكن الحيوية بها حسب الخطة الموضوعة لذلك، لافتاً إلى  أن وزارة الداخلية رفعت أيضاً حالة الاستعداد للدرجة القصوى.  وأضاف "سيف اليزل"، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن جماعة الإخوان  الإرهابية هى من وراء الانفجارات المتفرقة التى شهدتها شوارع القاهرة خلال  الأيام الماضية، موضحاً: "الجماعة تحاول أن تعطى رسائل تهديدية للمواطنين  قرب ذكرى 25 يناير، وتحاول أن تثبت ذاتها أنها تستطيع أن تفعل شيئًا، وهذا  يتنافى مع الواقع".  وتابع الخبير الاستراتيجى، أن أى محاولة لإحداث شغب يوم 25 يناير المقبل،  ستواجه بكل حسم وقوة من قبل قوات الأمن، مستطرداً: "أرحب بالتظاهر السلمى  الذى يحترم القانون ولا يقوم على العنف، وأرفض غير ذلك لأن الدولة الآن تمر  بمرحلة حرجة ولا وقت لإحداث أى توتر فى الشارع المصرى".
*​


----------



## BITAR (22 يناير 2015)

*تمكنت قوات الحماية  المدنية ببنى سويف منذ قليل من إخماد حريق اندلع فى عربتين بقطار 704  (ركاب) الواسطى مغاغة أمام عزبة سامى التابعة لقرية الميمون مركز الواسطى  شمال المحافظة وذلك أثناء قدومه من محطة الواسطى ما أدى إلى تعطل الحركة  نحو ساعة.  وتم فصل العربتين وتشغيل الحركة فى اتجاه واحد على خط مفرد حتى يتم نقل  العربتين اللتين احترقتا من على شريط السكة الحديد وإعادة تشغيل الاتجاهين*​


----------



## grges monir (23 يناير 2015)

BITAR قال:


> *اصيب أحد أفراد الأمن، منذ قليل، إثر انفجار عبوة ناسفة أمام الباب الرئيس لقصر القبة الرئاسي.   *
> *     وفور وقوع الانفجار، قامت قوات الأمن بتمشيط المنطقة لاكتشاف ما إذا كانت هناك عبوات ناسفة أخرى، ومحاولة ضبط الجناة.*​


غريبة انهم يوصلوا بالسهولة دى  لباب قصر  القبة


----------



## grges monir (23 يناير 2015)

يوم 25 يناير سوف يمر مرور الكرام وسوف تكون  ضربة قاصمة للاخوان
هيزيطوا شوية فى قنواتهم وانتهت القصة


----------



## النهيسى (23 يناير 2015)

63% من القراء يتوقعون تزايد أعمال العنف مع اقتراب ذكرى 25 يناير 


الجمعة، 23 يناير 2015 - 09:41 ص نتيجة الاستطلاع نتيجة الاستطلاع فى استطلاع للرأى طرحه "اليوم السابع" على قرائه الأعزاء، بعنوان "هل تتوقع تزايد أعمال العنف والتخريب مع اقتراب ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير؟"، توقع غالبية القراء تزايد أعمال العنف والتخريب تزامنا مع الاحتفالات. وتوقع *63%* من القراء ازدياد أعمال العنف والتخريب مع اقتراب ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير، فيما توقع 33% تراجعها وانحسارها، فيما أعلن 4% من القراء عدم اهتمامهم بالأمر.

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...نف-مع-اقتراب-ذكرى-25-ينا/2037628#.VMIAby48i1s


----------



## النهيسى (24 يناير 2015)

*انفجار قنبلة بدائية الصنع بالزقازيق بمزلقان سكة حديد أعلى كوبرى الممر*

  انفجار قنبلة بدائية الصنع بالزقازيق بمزلقان سكة حديد أعلى كوبرى الممر​  السبت، 24 يناير 2015 - 03:12 ص
  إيمان مهنا - فتحية الديب
 انفجرت، منذ قليل، قنبلة بدائية الصنع وضعها مجهولون، بمزلقان سكة حديد أعلى كوبرى الممر بمدينة الزقازيق. وانتقلت الأجهزة الأمنية والإسعاف، لفحص مكان الحادث والتأكد من سلامة الكوبرى، الذى تسير فوقه حركة قطارات السكك الحديدية وتأثره بالانفجار.


----------



## النهيسى (24 يناير 2015)

*أهالى الزقازيق يهتفون ضد الإخوان بعد انفجار كوبرى الممر**: "هنجيبهم الأرض" *​ السبت، 24 يناير 2015 - 06:59 ص 
الشرقية - فتحية الديب 
سادت حالة من الغضب بين مواطنى منطقة "كوبرى الممر" بالزقازيق، عقب وقوع انفجار قنبلة محلية الصنع، ورددوا هتافات مناهضة لجماعة الإخوان كان من أبرزها: "لا إله إلا الله الإخوان أعداء الله.. بالطول بالعرض هنجيب الإخوان الأرض". وكانت قنبلة محلية الصنع وشديدة الانفجار قد انفجرت، فجر اليوم السبت، زرعها مجهولون أعلى كوبرى "الممر" بقسم الحريرى التابع لحى أول الزقازيق بمحافظة الشرقية، وأسفر الانفجار عن حدوث تلفيات بالكوبرى ومزلقان السكة الحديد، فيما قامت الحماية المدنية بتفتيت قنبلتين أعلى الكوبرى. وأسفر الانفجار عن إصابة مواطن بشظايا متفرقة بالجسم، وتهشم زجاج نوافذ المنازل المجاورة، دون خسائر فى الأرواح، فيما توقف حركة قطارات "الزقازيق – بورسعيد". وانتقل خبراء المفرقعات والأجهزة الأمنية إلى موقع الانفجار، وطوقوا المنطقة، وبفحص المكان تبين وجود عبوتين آخرتين تم تفكيكهما من خلال، تصويب مدفع المياه إليهما. كان اللواء سامح الكيلانى، مدير أمن الشرقية، تلقى إخطارًا من اللواء رفعت خضر، مدير المباحث الجنائية بالشرقية، يفيد تلقيه بلاغًا من الأهالى يفيد وقوع انفجار قنبلة زرعها مجهولون بكوبرى الممر بقسم الحريرى التابع لحى أول الزقازيق. من جانبه تفقد الدكتور سعيد عبد العزيز عثمان محافظ الشرقية، يرافقه اللواء طارق الحارونى السكرتير العام المساعد لديوان عام محافظة الشرقية، موقع الانفجار للاطمئنان على المواطنين.


----------



## النهيسى (24 يناير 2015)

* توقف حركة "قطارات الشرقية".**. 
و"المفرقعات" تمشط محيط انفجار القنبلة*​ السبت، 24 يناير 2015 - 03:32 ص
 الشرقية - إيمان مهنا - فتحية الديب
 طوق خبراء المفرقعات بقسم الحماية المدنية بمدينة الزقازيق، منذ قليل، منطقة الكوبرى الجديد بكردون أمنى، وقاموا بتمشيط محيط المكان، بعد انفجار قنبلة شديدة، أسفل الكوبرى أدت إلى حدوث تلفيات جسيمة فى قضبان السكة الحديد. فيما أوقفت محافظة الشرقية حركة القطارات من وإلى المحافظة. تلقى اللواء سامح الكيلانى مدير أمن الشرقية، إخطارا من اللواء رفعت خضر مدير المباحث الجنائية يفيد سماع دوى انفجار بمنطقة كوبرى الممر، وتبين تفجير عبوة ناسفة أدت إلى تأثر قضبان السكة الحديد دون وقوع إصابات بشرية.

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...-محيط-انفجار-القنبلة/2038604#.VMMjSkc0Wdk<br>


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2015)

*شب حريق بداخل السجل المدنى في منطقة المطرية دون معرفة أسباب الحريق، وانتقلت عدد من سيارات الإطفاء فى محاولة للسيطرة على الحريق.*​ * 	وكانت غرفة الحماية المدنية بالقاهرة تلقت بلاغا من غرفة النجدة بوجود حريق بالسجل المدنى بالمطرية.
	على الفور تم الدفع بسيارات الإطفاء للسيطرة على الحريق قبل امتداد النيران إلى باقى أجزاء المبنى أو إلى المباني المحاورة.*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2015)

*نجح خبراء المفرقعات، منذ قليل، في إبطال مفعول عبوتين بدائيتيّ الصنع  وضعهما مجهولون داخل محوليّ كهرباء بالمجاورة 61 بالعاشر من رمضان.*
* 	وكان اللواء سامح الكيلاني، مدير أمن الشرقية، تلقى إخطارًا يفيد العثور  على جسمين غريبين بمحوليّ كهرباء بالمجاورة 61 بمدينة العاشر من رمضان.*
* 	وانتقل خبراء المفرقعات ورجال الحماية المدنية بإشراف العميد أحمد  الشوادفي، مدير الحماية، وتبيَّن أن الجسمين عبارة عن عبوتين بدائيتيّ  الصنع مكونتين من "زجاجات مولوتوف ودوائر كهربائية ومادة متفجرات"، وتمكَّن  خبراء المفرقعات من إبطال مفعولهما.*
​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2015)

*صورة من انفجار الزقازيق*


​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2015)

*القبض على خلية إرهابية من 11 إخوانيا بحوزتهم أسلحة وخطط لإشاعة الفوضى
*​* السبت، 24 يناير 2015 - 12:09 م
المنيا - حسن عبد الغفار
*
*تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بالتنسيق مع مباحث أبوقرقاص برئاسة المقدم علاء جلال  والمقدم وائل زغلول منذ قليل من ضبط خلية إرهابية مكونة من 11من تنظيم  الإخوان والجماعة الإسلامية كانت تخطط لإشاعة الفوضى بالمنيا تزامنا مع  ذكرى 25يناير بمدينة أبوقرقاص بينهم القيادى جلال أحمد فهيم وبحوزتهم أسلحة  وملابس عسكرية ومنشورات تنظيمية وخطة متكاملة لإشاعة الفوضى.  ومن بين المقبوض عليهم 5سبق اتهامهم فى قضايا إرهاب وتحريض على عنف واقتحام  أقسام، وذلك فى القضية 743 2015 إدارى أبوقرقاص، حيث تم ضبطهم مجتمعين فى  منزل أحدهم يخططوا لإشاعة الفوضى تزامنا مع ذكرى 25 يناير وبحوزتهم 40 سلاح  أبيض وملابس عسكرية وسى دى به خطه متكاملة لإشاعة الفوضى بعنوان "أشبال  الإخوان".  تحرر عن الواقعة المحضر اللازم وجار العرض على النيابة.
*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2015)

*تشديدات أمنية حول الكنائس فى الذكرى الرابعة لثورة 25 يناير  *
*السبت، 24 يناير 2015 
كتب مايكل فارس*
*تشهد الكنائس المصرية تشديدات أمنية مكثفة، غدا الأحد، تزامنا مع الذكرى  الرابعة لثورة 25 يناير، تحسباً لقيام أى عمليات إرهابية تستهدف الكنائس،  خاصة الكاتدارئية المرقسية بالعباسية، والمطرانيات بالمحافظات.  وقال مصدر كنسى لـ"اليوم السابع"، إنه من المقرر أن تشهد الكاتدرائية  المرقسية بالعباسية تعزيزات أمنية، غداً الأحد، خلال الذكرى الرابعة لثورة  25 يناير، إضافة لتعزيزات إضافية للكنائس الكبرى فى القاهرة والمطرانيات  والإيبارشيات بالمحافظات.  فى سياق متصل، انقسمت الحركات القبطية فى المشاركة بالذكرى الرابعة لثورة  25 يناير، فى الوقت الذى أعلنت فيه حركات مشاركاتها للتأكيد على دور الشباب  القبطى فى الثورة، رفضت حركات أخرى المشاركة بالاحتفال لعدم السماح  للتيارات الإسلامية استغلال الاحتفالية، لتعكير صفو المصريين، وأن هناك عدة  استحقاقات للثورة لم تتحق أبرزها عدم مسائلة ومحاسبة المسئولين عن الجرائم  التى ارتكبت فى حق المصريين خلال الثورة منها أحداث محمد محمود ومجلس  الوزراء وماسبيرو.  من جانبه قال أندرواس عويضة، منسق المحافظات باتحاد شباب ماسبيرو فى  تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الاتحاد لن يشارك باحتفالات ثورة 25  يناير لسببين، الأول حتى لا تستغل الاحتفالات من قبل جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين أو التيارات الإسلامية عموما لتعكير صفوه، والثانى رفض مبدأ  الاحتفال فى ظل عدم تحقيق مكتسابات الثورة كاملة، مثل عدم التأكيد على  المواطنة والعدالة الاجتماعية ومحاسبة المسئولين على الجرائم التى ارتكبت  منذ قيام الثورة، مثل أحداث محمد محمود ومجلس الوزراء ومذبحة ماسبيرو.  وأضاف فادى يوسف، منسق ائتلاف أقباط مصر، أن الائتلاف سوف يشارك بقوة  الذكرى الرابعة لثورة 25 يناير، موضحا أنه لا يمكن إنكار ثورة 25 يناير  ودورها فى تغيير ما حدث فى مصر على كل الأوجه، وتم تصحيحها فى ثورة 30  يونيو، والثورتان لم ولن ينفصلان عن بعضهما البعض والشباب الذى قام  بالثورتين شباب طاهر ونقى، مشيرا إلى أن أهم مكتسبات الثورة دستور 2014  والذى أكد على المساواة بين المصريين.*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2015)

*ابتداءً من اليوم
 إيقاف 11 خط ضواحى من 5 مساء إلى 6 صباحا إلى نهاية الشهر لدواع أمنية  
*​*السبت، 24 يناير 2015 - 10:06 ص
كتب رضا حبيشى*
* أعلن اللواء أحمد حامد رئيس السكة الحديد وقف 11 خط ضواحى، ابتداءً من  اليوم حتى نهاية الشهر الجارى، وذلك يوميا من الساعة الخامسة مساء إلى  السادسة صباحاً.  وقال رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية فى تصريحات صحفية، إن قرار الإيقاف ليلا،  جاء بناء على طلب الجهات الأمنية، وذلك حفاظا على أرواح المواطنين والركاب  وعلى ممتلكات الهيئة.  وأضاف رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية أنه تم خلال الثلاثة أيام الماضية حرق 6  عربات من قطارات الركاب فى هذه الفترة الليلية، وتعتبر خسائر كبيرة تتكبدها  الهيئة.  وأوضح رئيس هيئة السكك الحديدية، أن الخطوط التى تم إيقافها هى القاهرة /  منوف / طنطا، منوف / كفر الزيات، بنها / منوف، طنطا / الزقازيق، السويس /  عين شمس، السويس / الإسماعيلية، الواسطى / الفيوم، الواسطى / مغاغة،  الصالحية / أبو كبير، فاقوس / السماعنة، شبين القناطر/ 23 يوليو. *​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2015)

* انفجار قنبلة بدائية الصنع بمحطة ترام الرمل بوسط الإسكندرية
*​
*الإسكندرية - شيرين طاهر:
 السبت , 24 يناير 2015 12:46       * 
*        انفجرت قنبلة بدائية الصنع بمحطة ترام الرمل بوسط الإسكندرية ما أسفر عن  حالة من الفزع والرعب بين الركاب، كما تمكن خبراء المفرقعات من إبطال مفعول  قنبلة بدائية الصنع  بجوار قسم شرطة المنتزه أول .
 كان اللواء أمين عز الدين مدير الأمن قد تلقى إخطارا من العميد شريف عبد  الحميد مدير المباحث الجنائية يفيد ورد بلاغ من ركاب الترام بانفجار قنبلة  بجوار عربة الترام بمحطة الرمل مما اثار الفزع والرعب بين الركاب وسادت  حالة من الهرج والمرج .
انتقل على الفور رجال المباحث وقوات الحماية المدنية وخبر اء المفرقعات  بمعداتها بالفحص والمعاينة تبين قيام مجهول بإلقاء قنبلة بدائية الصنع  بجوار عربة ترام بمحطة الرمل بالإسكندرية مما ادى الى انفجارها دون حدوث  اصابات وتم إخلاء المنطقة وتمشيطها باستخدام الكلاب والتأكد من خلوها من  وجود أى متفجرات أخرى .
وفى سياق متصل تلقى العميد ابراهيم عبد العاطى مامور قسم شرطة المنتزة اول  من احد المجندين اثناء قيامه بتفقد الحالة الامنية بالمنطقة بالعثور على  جسم غريب بجوار سور قسم الشرطة .
    انتقل على الفور رجال المباحث وقوات الحماية المدنية وخبر اء المفرقعات تم  عمل كردون امنى حول المنطقة تمكن خبراء المفرقعات من إبطال مفعول القنبلة  فى اللحظات الاخيرة قبل انفجارها .
    بالفحص والمعاينة تبين قيام مجهولين بالقاء قنبلة بدائية الصنع بجوار قسم شرطة المنتزة فى محاولة لتفجيره للقصاص من رجال الشرطة .
    والجدير بالذكران هذه المحاولة الرابعة لقيام مجهولين بتفجير قسم شرطة اول المنتزة .*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2015)

*انفجار 3 قنابل وسقوط برج كهرباء بالبحيرة*​ 
*  البحيرة - نصر اللقاني: 
** السبت , 24 يناير 2015 12:33         *​ 
*سادت حالة من الخوف الشديد بين أهالي البحيرة بعد انفجار ثلاثة قنابل،  اثنتين داخل أحد أبراج الكهرباء الضغط العالي بأبو حمص، والأخرى داخل محطة  الغاز بالمحمودية، انتقلت الأجهزة الأمنية إلى أماكن الانفجار، وتم عمل  كردون أمني حولها وتمشيط الأماكن المحيطة بهم، وتولت النيابة التحقيق.*
*     تلقى اللواء محمد فتحي إسماعيل، مدير أمن البحيرة، إخطارين بانفجار قنابل  بأحد أبراج الكهرباء ومحطة الغاز وانتقلت الأجهزة الأمنية بقيادة  اللواء  أشرف عبد القادر مدير إدارة البحث الجنائي، حيث تبين قيام مجهول بإلقاء  قنبلة بدائية الصنع داخل محطة الغاز ناتجاس بكفر الرحمانية بمركز  المحمودية،  وتبين وجود حفرة أرضية بعمق 15 سم  داخل سور المحطة، ولم ينجم  عن ذلك ثمة إصابات ونتج عن إلقاء القنبلة آثار شظايا في الغطاء المعدني  المغطى للمدخنة الخاصة بالمحطة وكسر بالصندوق الخاص بحفظ خراطيم الإطفاء  وكسر بالزجاج الأمامي للسيارتين رقمي  ب ط أ  4217 ، ب ط م 4652 الخاصتين  بالشركة، وكذا الزجاج الخاص بباب المجزر الآلي المواجهة للمحطة.
    وفي أبو حمص وقع انفجار بأحد أبراج الكهرباء الضغط العالي بقرية قصر  بولاد، وتم عمل كردون أمني حول المنطقة وتبين انفجار 2 عبوة تحتويان على  مواد متفجرة أسفل البرج رقم 24 "ضغط عالي" قدرة 166 ألف كيلو فولت خط جنوب  كفر الدوار توليد دمنهور والتابع للشركة المصرية لنقل الكهرباء، مما أدى  لسقوط البرج.
    قامت قوات الحماية المدينة بقيادة العميد جمال ياسين وخبراء المفرقعات،  وتم عمل كردون أمني وتمشيط المناطق المحيطة بالافنجارات وتولت النيابة  التحقيق.*
​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2015)

*انفجار قنبلة داخل محطة كهرباء بوادى النطرون*​ 
* البحيرة ـ جمال ضرغام:
** السبت , 24 يناير 2015 13:32         *​ 
*عثرت الأجهزة الأمنية ـ اليوم السبت ـ على قنبلتين داخل محطة الكهرباء  الواقعة على طريق الخدمات المواجه لمستشفى الواحد بوادى النطرون.*
* تم إبطال واحدة وانفجرت الأخرى مما أدى إلى حدوث تلفيات دون تأثير على انقطاع الكهرباء ولا خسائر في الأرواح.*
​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2015)

*مجهولون يفجرون محولى كهرباء بالمحلة
*​ *  الغربية - عاطف دعبس:  
**السبت , 24 يناير 2015          
*​ 
*فجر مجهولون بالمحلة محول كهرباء بنطاق حي أول، ومحولاً آخر بنطاق حي  ثانٍ، بواسطة عبوات مولوتوف، ألقاها اعضاء الجماعة فى التوقيت ذاته، وفروا  هاربين,*
* ما ادى لانقطاع الكهرباء وسماع صوت دوي هائل, وقام الاهالى بمحاولة القبض  على المتهمين الا انهم تمكنوا من الهرب بواسطة دراجات نارية. واخطر اللواء  دكتور محمد نعيم، محافظ الغربية، باحتراق وتفجير المحولين ببلاغ اللواء  ناصر طه رئيس مركز ومدينة المحلة، الذى انتقل لموقع التفجيرين, وتبين ان  النيران التهمت الكشكين تماماً وقام رئيس المدينة بتفقد قرى بلقينا وكفر  قريطنة ونمرة البصل لاحتواء وتقويض ظاهرة توزيع منشورات تحريضية ضد الجيش  والشرطة.
وتمكنت فى السياق ذاته أجهزة الأمن بقيادة العقيد هيثم عطا مدير المباحث من ضبط 4 متهمين بحوزتهم منشورات تحريض على العنف والتظاهر.
وأخطر اللواء أسامة بدير مدير امن الغربية الذي شدد على ضرورة توسيع دائرة  التأمين لمواجهة أشكال العنف كافة وتقويض محاولات قطع الطرق فى نطاق  المحافظة.*
​


----------



## grges monir (24 يناير 2015)

قنوات الاخوان  رفعت شعار نازل 25
تقريبا حاسوا انة مفيش امل:smile02


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2015)

*    طوارئ بمطار القـاهرة في ذكرى 25 يناير*​
*  كتب - محمد علي وأحمد شوقي:
**السبت , 24 يناير 2015 
*​ 
*رفعت سلطات الأمن بمطار القاهرة الدولي حالة الاستعداد القصوى، وتشديد  الإجراءات الأمنية في محيط دائرة ميناء القاهرة الجوي والطرق المؤدية إلى  المطار وصالات السفر والوصول، تحسبًا لأي أعمال من شأنها تهديد حالة  الاستقرار الأمني في ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير.*
*     كثفت شرطة ميناء القاهرة من تواجدها على مداخل ومخارج المطار، من خلال  الأكمنة الثابتة والمتحركة، وتم التعزيز بقوات أضافية ضمت فرق من خبراء  المفرقعات، والاستعانة بالكلاب البوليسية المدربة في الكشف عن المتفجرات في  كل مواقف السيارات بجميع المباني وصالات المودعين والمستقبلين.
    وقامت سلطات الأمن بعمل مسح شامل لكل المباني والمنشآت وأرض المهبط، بخلاف  تأمين وزارة الطيران المدني وبرج المراقبة الجوية، بالإضافة فرض إجراءات  أمنية صارمة على الحقائب والشحن الجوي بقرية البضائع وحقائب الركاب  بالتنسيق مع الأجهزة العاملة بالمطار.
    من ناحية أخرى، تم منع دخول المودعين والمستقبلين بصفة مؤقتة إلى داخل  الصالات، ومرور الركاب والحقائب من أجهزة "الأشعة الضوئية" قبل الدخول إلى  الدائرة الجمركية، حيث يمر الراكب من ٣ نقاط تفتيش لضمان التعقيم الأمني  الكامل قبل الصعود إلى الطائرة.
    من جانبه، صرح اللواء علاء الدين علي، مدير أمن المطار، بأن الحالة  الأمنية داخل المطار تخضع للعديد من الإجراءات التأمينية، حيث تم الاستعانة  برجال العمليات الخاصة لتأمين الأكمنة بمداخل مطار القاهرة من جميع  الاتجاهات، كما انتشرت الكمائن المرورية في المنطقة المحيطة، فضلًا عن  تواجد مدرعات مكافحة الشغب لتعزيز الدوريات المتحركة والكمائن الثابتة.
    وأوضح أن المطار مؤمن تماماً وأن جميع القوات مستنفرة على مدار اليوم لفحص  السيارات والأشخاص المتواجدين والمترددين على المطار، وأن خبراء المفرقعات  والكلاب البوليسية وأجهزة الكشف عن المفرقعات تتواجد داخل كل كمين.
    وأكد مدير الأمن أنه تم وقف جميع الإجازات للضباط والقيادات، وتشكيل غرفة  عمليات بالمطار لمتابعة الموقف والاستعداد لأي أعمال تخل بالأمن العام.
    من ناحية أخرى، ألغت شركة مصر للطيران الإجازات لجميع العاملين في قطاع  الأمن على مدار الـ24 ساعة القادمة وكثفت من التواجد داخل الورديات المقررة  داخل الصالات والمنشآت الخاصة بها في المطار، وذلك لتعزيز الخدمات المقررة  على مدار اليوم*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2015)

*قنابل الإرهاب تسبق ذكرى ثورة يناير
*​*قبل ساعات من حلول الذكرى الرابعة لثورة 25 يناير، شهدت مصر موجة تفجيرات  وحرائق، استهدفت عدداً من القطارات والسيارات ومحطات الكهرباء، وبعض  المؤسسات والمنشآت الحيوية.
    وكثفت وزارة الداخلية وكافة أجهزة الأمن في العاصمة والمحافظات، استعداداتها وانتشارها لمنع وقوع أية أحداث إرهابية في ذكرى الثورة.*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2015)

*إبطال مفعول عبوتين داخل محكمة "أبوحماد" بالشرقية
*​*     وكالات  
السبت , 24 يناير 2015 12:49              *
               أ*بطلت الأجهزة الأمنية بالشرقية مفعول عبوتين ناسفتين، ثبتهما مجهولون  بشريط السكة الحديد بجوار محطة القطار وداخل المحكمة الجزئية بمركز أبو  حماد، حيث تم إخلاء المحكمة، دون وقوع إصابات.
        وكان اللواء سامح الكيلاني، مدير أمن الشرقية، قد تلقى بلاغين بوجود جسمين  غريبين، أحدهما مثبت بشريط السكة الحديد الممتد بشارع الجيش، والآخر داخل  المحكمة الجزئية بمدينة أبوحماد.
    وانتقل على الفور خبراء المفرقعات وقوات الحماية المدنية، وتم فرض طوقين  أمنيين حول موقعي البلاغين، وبفحص الجسمين اتضح أنهما عبوتان ناسفتان  بدائيتا الصنع، وتم التعامل معهما وتشتيتهما بمدافع المياه وإبطال  مفعولهما، دون وقوع إصابات.
    و تم تمشيط المنطقة المحيطة بشريط السكك الحديدية وقاعات وغرف وردهات  المحكمة، ولم يعثر على أجسام غريبة أوعبوات أخرى، فتم إعادة الأمور  لطبيعتها، واستئناف العمل بالمحكمة، وتولت النيابة العامة التحقيق.*
​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2015)

*﻿ 14 مدرعة عسكرية تُؤمن ميدان التحرير 
*​*     كتب- أحمد دراز:
 السبت , 24 يناير 2015    *
*سادت حالة من الهدوء التام جميع أرجاء ميدان التحرير، فى صباح اليوم  السبت، كما يشهد الميدان سيولة مرورية بفتح الطرق كافة أمام حركة السيارات.
      جاء ذلك وسط وجود أمنى مكثف، حيث توجد 14 مدرعة عسكرية تابعة للقوات  المسلحة، لتأمين مداخل ومخارج الميدان، إلى جانب وجود ضعيف لأفراد أمن  الشرطة.
  يأتي ذلك بالتزامن مع الذكرى الرابعة لثورة 25 يناير المجيدة، واستعداداً  للتصدي للتظاهرات المتوقع حدوثها، وفقا للدعوات التى اطلقتها عدد من القوى  الثورية وعناصر تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2015)

*"خلية" الغردقة كانت تعد لتفجير 
مديرية أمن البحر الأحمر ومحطة الغاز الطبيعى وقسم ثان
**البحر الأحمر - على الطيرى 
الاربعاء 24 / 1 / 2015*
*قال مصدر أمنى فى تصريح خاص لـ"بوابة الأهرام"، اليوم السبت، إن الخلية  الإرهابية التى نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية فى ضبطها بالغردقة يوم أمس، كانت تعد  للقيام بعدد من التفجيرات فى المنشآت الشرطية والعامة بالغردقة خلال ذكرى  25 يناير، من بينها تفجير مديرية أمن البحر الأحمر وقسم ثان الغردقة ومحطة  الغاز الطبيعى ومستشفى الغردقة العام. 
وأوضح المصدر أن الخلية كانت تجهز 5 قنابل يدوية تزن الواحدة منها ما  يقرب من 30 كيلو جراما لوضعها فى المناطق السابقة وتفجيرها بواسطة "تايمر"،  وأن أحد هذه القنابل انفجرت فى أحد الإرهابيين أثناء قيامه بتجهيزها. 
كما عثر بمكان التفجير على عدد كبير من الأسلاك الكهربائية ومواد مفجرة  وخطوط هواتف محمولة جديدة، كما عثر على عدد كبير من الكتب والمنشورات  واللافتات والكابات الخاصة بجماعة الإخوان، وتم تحريز المضبوطات لعرضها على  النيابة التى تواصل التحقيقات فى الواقعة. 
كانت مدينة الغردقة، قد شهدت فجر أمس الجمعة، انفجار قنبلة فى أحد  العناصر الإرهابية أثناء قيامه وآخرون بتصنيعها بمنطقة اللؤلؤة، مما أدى  إلى بتر ساقه، وقام عناصر الخلية بنقله إلى مستشفى الجونة وفروا هاربين،  وتمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية من ضبط أحدهم فى أحد الكمائن الأمنية وبمطار  الغردقة.*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2015)

*الداخلية تواصل ضرباتها الاستباقية لمخططات الإخوان
*​*القاهرة - بوابة الوفد ـ محمد صلاح: 
 السبت , 24 يناير 2015 14:47              
*
*    تمكنت مديرية أمن الجيزة بالاشتراك مع قطاعي الأمن الوطني ومصلحة الأمن  العام من تحديد وضبط عدد من الخلايا والعناصر الإرهابية المتورطة في تصنيع  المتفجرات وزرع العبوات الناسفة لأحداث الفوضى بالبلاد واستهداف رجال  الشرطة والجيش.
   أكد اللواء محمود فاروق، مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة، أنه تم  تحديد خلية إرهابية متورطة فى ارتكاب العديد من الجرائم الإرهابية تضم كلٍ  من: محمد صفوت مهدى المهدى – وشهرته محسن – سن 25 – طالب بكلية الهندسة  جامعة المنصورة – ومقيم بمحافظة الدقهلية، ويوسف أبوالنجا يوسف عيسى –  وشهرته يوسف تشفين – سن 22 – طالب بالمعهد العالى للهندسة – ومقيم بدائرة  قسم شرطة الطالبية، وعلي حسن عبد الإمام عبد الرحمن محمد – سن 22 – طالب  بالمعهد العالي للعلوم – ومقيم بمحافظة البحر الأحمر، وله محل إقامة آخر  بدائرة قسم شرطة بولاق الدكرور بالجيزة (مطلوب ضبطه وإحضاره في قضية إشعال  النيران بسيارة شرطة أعلى الطريق الدائري بدائرة قسم شرطة الأهرام)، ومحمد  عبدلحميد إبراهيم محمد – وشهرته محمد الديب - سن 38 – عامل – ومقيم بدائرة  قسم شرطة بولاق الدكرور بالجيزة، ومحمد حجاج – صيدلي – ومقيم بدائرة قسم  شرطة الوراق، حيث كونوا خلية إرهابية تقوم بتصنيع العبوات المتفجرة  واستهداف رجال الشرطة والمنشآت الشرطية وأبراج الضغط العالي والمحمول  والمرافق العامة.
 عقب تقنين الإجراءات أمكن ضبطهم عدا الرابع والخامس  فى أحد الأكمنة التى أعدت لهذا الغرض بدائرة قسم شرطة بولاق الدكرور،  وبحوزة الأول ( طبنجة عيار 9مم وعدد 8 طلقات نارية من ذات العيار ، عدد 3  تايمر خاص بالعبوات المتفجرة، عدد 3 لمبات صغيرة متصلة بسلك، عدد 3 جهاز  لاب توب، سيارة ملاكي ملك والده، مبلغ مالي قدره 16 ألف جنيه).. وبحوزة  الثاني حقيبة بداخلها (بندقية آلية عيار 7,62×39مم مزودة بكاتم للصوت، و  عدد 2 طبنجة، كيس بداخله كمية من مادة شديدة الانفجار)، بمواجهتهم اعترفوا  بانتمائهم لتنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي، وتكوينهم خلية إرهابية تعمل على  استهداف رجال الشرطة والقوات المسلحة والمنشآت الشرطية والعامة بالاشتراك  مع الهاربين وآخر يدعى  أشرف محمد عبد الرحمن توفيق – مشرف مبيعات – ومقيم  بدائرة قسم شرطة إمبابة – المحبوس على ذمة  أحداث عنف. كما اعترفوا بارتكاب  الجرائم الإرهابية التالية:
   زرع عبوة ناسفة أسفل سيارة تابعة لإحدى  شركات المحمول بدائرة قسم شرطة العجوزة، وزرع عبوة ناسفة بجوار ماكينة  الصراف الآلي الخاصة بأحد البنوك بميدان سفنكس، و إطلاق أعيرة نارية على  أحد البنوك بشارع الأهرام بدائرة قسم شرطة الطالبية، وزرع عبوة ناسفة بجوار  شبكة محمول بدائرة مركز شرطة شربين بمحافظة الدقهلية، وتفجير برج محطة  كهرباء بدائرة مركز شرطة شربين بمحافظة الدقهلية، والتعدي على ضابط  بالإدارة العامة لمرور الجيزة بشارع الأهرام والاستيلاء على سلاحه الميري  وإشعال النيران بالدراجة البخارية قيادته، كما اعترفوا بأن المضبوطات التي  ضبطت بحوزتهم كانوا في طريقهم لاستخدامها في ارتكاب العديد من الجرائم  الإرهابية خلال الفترة المقبلة، وأنهم كانوا يخططون ارتكاب الجرائم  الإرهابية التالية: زرع عبوة ناسفة بجوار سيارات الشرطة المتمركزة بمحيط  أكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس بالقاهرة، زرع عبوة ناسفة بجوار قسم شرطة  ثاني مدينة نصر بالقاهر، وزرع عبوة ناسفة بجوار قسم شرطة الأزبكية  بالقاهرة، زرع عبوة ناسفة بجوار قسم شرطة الطالبية بالجيزة، وإطلاق أعيرة  نارية على سيارات الشرطة المتمركزة والمارة بالمحاور المرورية السريعة،  واستهداف سيارة نقل أموال خاصة بأحد البنوك بالمنصورة والاستيلاء على  الأموال التي بداخلها لاستخدامها في تمويل عملياتهم الإرهابية، ورصد  واستهداف أحد رجال الشرطة بالدقهلية لاغتياله، و كما أضافوا بتلقيهم الدعم  المادي لتنفيذ مخططاتهم من خلال المتهم الأول عن طريق اتصاله ببعض قيادات  تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي الهاربين خارج البلاد.*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2015)

*التحقيق مع نجل "البلتاجى" لإثارة الشغب بمدينة نصر  
*​*القاهرة - بوابة الوفد - سامية فاروق: 
 السبت , 24 يناير 2015 15:27    * 

*تحقق نيابة أول مدينة نصر مع نجل القيادي بجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية محمد البلتاجى، بتهمة إثارة الشغب بمدينة نصر.
    كان المستشار أحمد شورب، رئيس النيابة، وجه للمتهم خالد محمد البلتاجى  اتهامات عدة من بينها إثارة الشغب والبلطجة والتجمهر والانضمام الى جماعة  ارهابية مسلحة، تهدف الى تكدير السلم والامن العام وحيازة علامات وشعارات  رابعة العدوية، وكيسة كمبيوتر محمل عليها عبارات مناهضة لمؤسسات الدولة،  وخطة التظاهر يوم 25 يناير والتظاهر بدون الحصول على تصريح من وزارة  الداخلية، والتحريض على العنف.
كان المتهم وآخرون من عناصر جماعة الاخوان الارهابية، ألقت أجهزة الأمن  القبض عليهم أثناء تظاهرهم  بمدينة نصر. وعثرت المباحث على كيسة كمبيوتر  محمل عليها عبارات مناهضة، ومحرضة ضد الدولة، وتدعو للتظاهر لقلب نظام  الحكم فى ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير، وصور للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، ولافتات  مكتوب عليها عبارات مسيئة لقوات الجيش والشرطة مع المتهمين.*​


----------



## grges monir (24 يناير 2015)

يوم هيعدى ايزى ميزى خالص زيى يوم 28 نوفمبر
دول بتاع كلام زيطة وخلاص هههه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 يناير 2015)

ا*إستشهاد  الناشطة   شيماء الصباغ​*-
  عضو التحالف الشعبي الاشتراكى بالاسكندرية ومسئؤلة العمل الجماهيري بالحزب  
وكانت الناشطة الشهيدة (28سنة)(زوجة وأم لطفل اسمه بلال 6سنوات)  
نفذت مع زملائها رحلة بالقطار من الاسكندرية الى محطة قطار القاهرة *(عشية 25يناير)* ونظموا مسيرة تتجه الى   ميدان التحرير تحمل باقات الزهور   احياءا للذكرى الرابعة    للثورة   المجيدة   تعرضت   الشهيدة دون سواها لاطلاق خرطوش   من مسافات لا تزيد   عن 8 متر من الخلف  ... لتسقط غارقة فى دمائها  ولا يتمكن مرافقوها من اسعافها ..
وتثور تساؤلات   هل  الفاعل هو الداخلية وما مصلحتها فى ذلك ؟؟؟ ام ان هناك عملاء مستترين  للجماعات الارهابية و للمخابرات العربية والتركية  تعمل بنشاط فى البلد....بهدف الهاب البلد وايقاد نيران الثائرين ؟؟؟؟
من جهته النائب العام اتخذ قرارا بحظر النشر  وتبدأ النيابة إجرأءأتها..
*تنبيه :  يحتاج الشعب القبطى التأكد   على التأمين  المحكم  حول شخصية البابا تاوضروس   والانبا روفائيل ...ضد احتماليات  تعرضهما للاغتيالات ...هذا ليس تنبيه مجنون بل هو فى صميم العقل ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يناير 2015)

*إن شاء الله اليوم هيعدى على خير
*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2015)

انفجار محدث صوت بالقرب من قسم فيصل والكورنيش القديم بالسويس 
الأحد، 25 يناير 2015 - 02:47 ص 
 السويس – محمد كمال 
شهدت محافظة السويس منذ قليل، صوت انفجار بالقرب من محيط قسم شرطة فيصل وبمنطقة الكورنيش القديم بالسويس بالقرب من مبنى الدفاع المدنى وقسم السويس، وبفحص المكان من قبل قوات الدفاع المدنى والمفرقعات تبين أنها عبوات محدث صوت، تم وضعها من قبل مجهولين فى محاولة لنشر الفوضى والرعب فى نفوس المواطنين. على جانب آخر قام بعض عناصر الإخوان بالتظاهر منذ قليل، بالقرب من ميدان الأربعين وإطلاق ألعاب نارية على القوات، لكن قوات التأمين المتمركزة بحى الأربعين طاردتهم وسرعان ما فر الإخوان بالشوارع الفرعية.

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/25/%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%81%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D9%85%D8%AD%D8%AF%D8%AB-%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%AA-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D8%B1%D8%A8-%D9%85%D9%86-%D9%82%D8%B3%D9%85-%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B5%D9%84-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D9%88%D8%B1%D9%86%D9%8A%D8%B4-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%85-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%88%D9%8A%D8%B3/2039874#.VMQ-Ui48i1s


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2015)

انفجار محدث صوت أسفل محول كهرباء بالعاشر من رمضان 
الأحد، 25 يناير 2015 - 02:21 ص 
 الشرقية - إيمان مهنا
 وقع دوى انفجار، منذ قليل، بمدينة العاشر من رمضان بالشرقية، تسبب فى حالة من الذعر بين الأهالى، حيث تبين أنه ناتج عن محدث صوت وضعه مجهولين أسفل محول كهرباء، ناحية عمارات عثمان بالحى العاشر، دون تعرضه لتلفيات. يذكر أن محافظة الشرقية شهدت عددًا من الأعمال التخريبية، التى استهدفت محولات الكهرباء وقضبان السكك الحديدية، ناتجة عن انفجار عبوات بدائية الصنع.

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/25/%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%81%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D9%85%D8%AD%D8%AF%D8%AB-%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%AA-%D8%A3%D8%B3%D9%81%D9%84-%D9%85%D8%AD%D9%88%D9%84-%D9%83%D9%87%D8%B1%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%A1-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%A7%D8%B4%D8%B1-%D9%85%D9%86-%D8%B1%D9%85%D8%B6%D8%A7%D9%86/2039867#.VMQ-6C48i1s


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2015)

انفجار محول كهرباء بالقرب من مركز كفر صقر بالشرقية 
السبت، 24 يناير 2015 - 11:44 م 
فتحية الديب
 سُمْعَ دوى انفجار، قبل قليل، بمحيط محول كهرباء فى مدينة كفر صقر، بمحافظة الشرقية، وتم انتقال خبراء المفرقعات، التابعين لقسم الحماية المدنية، إلى موقع الانفجار للوقوف على تفاصيل الواقعة. تلقى اللواء سامح الكيلانى، مدير أمن الشرقية، إخطارًا من اللواء رفعت خضر، مدير المباحث الجنائية، يفيد سماع دوى انفجار بمحيط محول كهرباء، بمدينة كفر صقر، وتم انتقال خبراء المفرقعات لموقع الانفجار لفحصه.

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/24/%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%81%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%B1_%D9%85%D8%AD%D9%88%D9%84_%D9%83%D9%87%D8%B1%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%A1_%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D8%B1%D8%A8_%D9%85%D9%86_%D9%85%D8%B1%D9%83%D8%B2_%D9%83%D9%81%D8%B1_%D8%B5%D9%82%D8%B1_%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B4%D8%B1%D9%82%D9%8A%D8%A9/2039775#.VMQ05f6UeSo%3Cbr%3E


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2015)

"الإخوان" يُضرمون النار فى سيارة ضابط بالشرقية ويُصيبون والده وشقيقه 
الأحد، 25 يناير 2015 - 03:48 ص 
الشرقية - إيمان مهنا 
استقبل مستشفى منيا القمح المركزى بالشرقية، منذ قليل، والد ضابط وشقيقه مصابين بحروق متوسطة، إثر حريق شب فى سيارة الضابط عقب قذف الإخوان لها بالمولوتوف . اعترض مجموعة من الإخوان السيارة خلال مرورها بالمصادفة من شارع سعد زغلول بالمدينة أثناء مسيرة إخوانية، ووقعت مشادة بين شقيق الضابط، الذى كان يقود السيارة وبرفقته والده المسن من جانب، والإخوان من جانب آخر بسبب غلقهم للطريق، فقام الأخير بقذف زجاجات مولوتوف على السيارة، مما نتج عنه اشتعالها وإصابتهما .

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/25/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A5%D8%AE%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%86-%D9%8A%D9%8F%D8%B6%D8%B1%D9%85%D9%88%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D9%81%D9%89-%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A9-%D8%B6%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%B7-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B4%D8%B1%D9%82%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D9%88%D9%8A%D9%8F%D8%B5%D9%8A%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%86-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AF%D9%87-/2039903#.VMRNYy48i1s


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2015)

"الإخوان" تفشل فى إرهاب المصريين.. الجماعة تستغل ذكرى 25يناير وتزرع عبواتها الناسفة..انفجار قنبلتين بالبحيرة ومحيط مديرية أمن الفيوم..إشعال النار بأتوبيس نقل عام بالإسكندرية واستهداف السيارات بالشرقية​  الأحد، 25 يناير 2015 - 02:19 ص 
 كتب عبد الرحمن السيد والمحافظات: جاكلين منير – رباب الجالى – هيثم البدرى – ناصر جودة – جمال أبو الفضل – فتحية الديب 
تواصل جماعة الإخوان مخططها لنشر العنف والإرهاب من خلال تنظيم التجمعات والتظاهرات، التى غالبًا ما يصحبها أعمال عنف، وحرصت الجماعة الإرهابية فى الذكرى الرابعة لثورة 25 يناير، على إثارة الفزع فى نفوس المصريين، بتنفيذ التفجيرات، وحرق المنشآت. وعثرت قوات تأمين مجمع محاكم أسيوط، منذ قليل، على عبوة ناسفة بدائية الصنع، وتقوم الآن قوات المفرقعات بتفكيكها، بعد العثور عليها بجوار سور مجمع المحاكم. وتلقى اللواء طارق نصر، مدير أمن أسيوط، إخطارًا من اللواء خالد شلبى مدير المباحث الجنائية بالمديرية، يفيد بوصول بلاغ من القوات المعينة بحراسة مجمع محاكم أسيوط، بالعثور على جسم غريب بجوار سور المجمع، يشتبه فى كونه عبوة ناسفة. وانتقلت قوات من خبراء المفرقعات ومباحث المديرية إلى المكان على الفور، وتم فرض كردون أمنى بالمنطقة، وبالفحص تبين أنها قنبلة بدائية الصنع، وجارى التعامل معها وتفكيكها. وسُمِعَ، دوى انفجار كبير قرب الحاجز الأمنى لمديرية أمن الفيوم، بميدان سواقى بوسط مدينة الفيوم، وتوجهت سيارات الحماية المدنية، إلى موقع الانفجار الذى تبين أنه لعبوة بدائية الصنع، ولم يسفر عن أية إصابات. وكان العديد من أهالى مدينة الفيوم، فى أحياء سكنية عديدة، سمعوا دوى انفجار له صوت هائل منذ قليل، وتبين أن عبوة بدائية الصنع انفجرت بجوار الحاجز الأمنى بمحيط مديرية أمن الفيوم بوسط المدينة، وانتقلت قوات الحماية المدنية إلى مقر الانفجار وجارٍ تمشيط المنطقة. وانفجرت، قنبلة بدائية الصنع أمام قيادة مرور الرست هاوس على طريق القاهرة - الإسكندرية الصحراوى، بالقرب من مدينة وادى النطرون بالبحيرة، دون وقوع إصابات. وانتقلت على الفور لمكان الواقعة قوات الشرطة، وفريق من خبراء المفرقعات بإدارة الحماية المدنية بقيادة العميد جمال ياسين، وتم عمل كردون أمنى حول المنطقة، ومنع المواطنين من المرور، وتبين حدوث تلفيات فى السور الخرسانى المحيط بالقيادة، وجارٍ تمشيط الأماكن المجاورة للتفجير بواسطة الكلاب البوليسية للبحث عن أى متفجرات. وتمكنت قوات الحماية المدنية بالفيوم من إبطال عبوة ناسفة زرعها مجهول خلف محول الكهرباء المجاور لمستشفى الفيوم العام، وأخطرت النيابة التى تولت التحقيق. كان اللواء الشافعى حسن مساعد، مدير أمن الفيوم، تلقى إخطارًا من العميد هشام صادق مدير الحماية المدنية، بورود بلاغ بالعثور على جسم غريب وضعه شخص ملثم خلف محول الكهرباء المجاور لمستشفى الفيوم العام. وانتقل خبراء المفرقعات، حيث تم تأمين المنطقة وإبطال مفعول العبوة الناسفة بدائية الصنع باستخدام مدفع المياه، وقرر مدير الأمن تشكيل فريق بحث بإشراف اللواء محمد الشامى، مدير البحث الجنائى، لكشف هوية الملثم المجهول، الذى وضع العبوة وضبطه لتقديمه للنيابة. ونجح خبراء المفرقعات بالقاهرة من تفكيك عبوة هيكلية عثر عليها بجوار مسجد جمال الدين الأفغانى بمصر الجديدة. وكانت غرفة عمليات الحماية المدنية تلقت بلاغًا بالاشتباه فى جسم غريب بجوار مسجد جمال الدين الأفعانى بشارع إسماعيل رمزى بمصر الجديدة، وعلى الفور أمر اللواء سامى يوسف مساعد وزير الداخلية للحماية المدنية، بسرعة انتقال خبراء المفرقعات إلى مكان البلاغ ونجحوا فى تفكيك العبوة. وألقى مجهولون زجاجات مولوتوف على منزل الملازم أول محمد السرجانى معاون مباحث قسم ثالث المحلة، بمنطقة أبو راضى أول المحلة فى محاوله لإرهابه. واشتعلت النيران فى أتوبيس نقل عام على خط "55 بيطاش" بمنطقة البيطاش العجمى، منذ قليل، دون وقوع إصابات. وقال شاهد عيان يدعى فادى عبد السلام لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن شابًا استقل الأتوبيس من محطة البيطاش، وكان يحمل زجاجة بنزين وقام بسكبها على الأرض وعندما سأله السائق، ما هذا؟، أشعل النيران وقفز من الأتوبيس. وأشعلت عناصر الإخوان المشاركة فى مسيرة للجماعة النيران، بإحدى السيارات بمدينة منيا القمح بمحافظة الشرقية، وهشموا زجاج السيارات المارة عليهم خلال مسيرة لهم بشوارع المدنية، وتحرر المحضر اللازم وأخطرت النيابة العامة. البداية تعود عندما نظم أعضاء جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية مسيرة بالمدينة، انطلقت بالقرب من مدرسة الزراعة، طافت عددًا من الشوارع الرئيسية والميادين الحيوية بالمدينة، بحجة إحياء ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير دون تصريح من الأجهزة الأمنية. وردد المشاركون فى المسيرة هتافات مناوئة لرجال الشرطة والقوات المسلحة، حاملين شعارات رابعة، ورشقوا السيارات المارة من أمامهم بالحجارة والمولوتوف، الأمر الذى أدى إلى اشتعال النيران بإحدى السيارات واحتراقها بالكامل. وانتقلت الأجهزة الأمنية، وتدخلت لفض المسيرة، وحال مشاهدة أعضاء الإخوان لقوات الأمن فرّوا هاربين وتفرقوا خوفًا من إلقاء القبض عليهم.

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...عة-تستغل-ذكرى-25يناير-وت/2039865#.VMRN4i48i1s


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يناير 2015)

*متابعه
وربنا يعدي اليوم ده علي خير
*​


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

نقلا عن الوطن
نظم العشرات من أنصار تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي، مسيرة صباح اليوم، في الحي العاشر بمدينة نصر، مرددين هتافات ضد النظام الحالي، وأخرى تطالب بعودة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي إلى الحكم.
تأتي المسيرة الصباحية لتنظيم الإخوان وسط دعوات أطلقها ما يسمى بـ"التحالف الوطني لدعم الشرعية" المؤيد للرئيس الأسبق محمد مرسي، لإحياء الذكرى الرابعة لثورة 25 يناير.


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

نقلا عن الفجر
انفجرت فجر اليوم الأحد، عبوة ناسفة على شريط السكة الحديد بمدينة بركة السبع على طريق القاهرة الإسكندرية، مما أدى إلى قطع فى قضبان السكة الحديد وإتلاف الفلنكات بطول 50 سم.

وسمع أهالى بركة السبع دوى انفجار هائل وبانتقال خبراء المفرقعات تبين وجود كسر فى قضبان السكة الحديد بالقرب من محطة قطارات بركة السبع بطول 50 سم ووجود حفرة عميقة.

وقال المهندس مصطفى سعد رئيس الإدارة المركزية بالسكة الحديد بطنطا، إن الانفجار أدى إلى قطع فى جزء من قضبان السكة الحديد على خط القاهرة – الإسكندرية, مضيفا أنه تم تشغيل حركة القطارات على الخط الثانى الإسكندرية – القاهرة فى الاتجاهين عقب التأكد من عدم تأثير العبوة الناسفة عليه.


وأضاف انه تم إصلاح العطل وتغيير جزء من شريط السكة الحديد فى الساعة السابعة صباحا وإعادة تسيير حركة القطارات مرة أخرى .


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2015)

الرئيسية أخبار عاجلة اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن وعناصر الإخوان بمنطقة عرب المعادى الأحد، 25 يناير 2015 - 10:46 ص صورة ارشيفية صورة ارشيفية كتب كامل كامل اشتبكت قوات الأمن وعناصر الإخوان بالقرب من محكمة البساتين بمنطقة عرب المعادى، حيث ألقت قوات الأمن عددا من الطلقات التحذيرية فى الهواء لفض المسيرة التى نظمها الإخوان صباح اليوم بالمعادى. فيما أطلق شباب الإخوان الألعاب النارية وإشعال الشماريخ تجاه قوات الأمن، فيما أصيب عدد من المشاركين بالمسيرة بالاختناق وجروح طفيفة نتيجة الاشتباك مع الأمن.

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...إخوان-بمنطقة-عرب-المعادى/2040174#.VMSybi48i1s


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2015)

هيئة السكة الحديد: انتظام حركة القطارات على مستوى الجمهورية الرئيسية أخبار عاجلة إصابة ضابطى أمن مركزى بانفجارعبوة ناسفة بمحيط نادى الشمس بالألف مسكن الأحد، 25 يناير 2015 - 09:23 ص كمين أمن مركزى - صورة أرشيفية كمين أمن مركزى - صورة أرشيفية كتب عزوز الديب انفجرت منذ قليل عبوة ناسفة بجوار تشكيل أمن مركزى أمام نادى الشمس، بالألف مسكن، مما أدى إلى إصابة اثنين من ضباط الأمن المركزى، وعلى الفور تم نقلهما إلى مستشفى هليوبليس. تلقت غرفة المفرقعات بالقاهرة بلاغا يفيد بانفجار عبوة أمام نادى الشمس، وعلى الفور انتقل خبراء المفرقعات إلى المكان، للعمل على تمشيط المكان، والبحث عن أى مواد متفجرة أخرى.

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...بمحيط-نادى-الشمس-بال/2040058#.VMSaeP6UeSo<br>


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2015)

انفجار بخط الغاز الرئيسى فى مدينة العاشر من رمضان الأحد، 25 يناير 2015 - 08:58 ص صورة أرشيفية صورة أرشيفية الشرقية - فتحية الديب انفجر صباح اليوم الأحد خط الغاز الرئيسى بمدينة العاشر من رمضان والمغذى لمدينتى "بلبيس _ والعاشر"، انتقل خبراء المفرقعات بقسم الحماية المدنية بمديرية أمن الشرقية إلى موقع الانفجار، للوقوف على أسبابه . تلقى اللواء سامح الكيلانى، مدير أمن الشرقية، إخطارا من اللواء رفعت خضر، مدير المباحث الجنائية يفيد بسماع دوى انفجار بخط الغاز الرئيسى، بمدخل المدينة والمغذى لمدينتى "العاشر - وبلبيس".

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...دينة-العاشر-من-رمضان/2040036#.VMSajP6UeSo<br>


----------



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2015)

إيقاف حركة قطارات القاهرة طنطا بعد بلاغ بالعثور على قنبلة بمحطة أشمون الأحد، 25 يناير 2015 - 10:52 ص صورة ارشيفية صورة ارشيفية كتب رضا حبيشى توقفت حركة القطارات على خط القاهرة-طنطا بعد تلقى بلاغ بالعثور على جسم غريب فى محطة أشمون بالمنوفية يشتبه فى وجود متفجرات به.

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...لاغ-بالعثور-على-قنبلة-بم/2040181#.VMSzcS48i1s


----------



## grges monir (25 يناير 2015)

هدووووووووووووء تام بمحافظتى بنى سويف
لا يوجد احد
لا شرطة ولا جيش ولا ناس حتى هههههه


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

نقلا عن فيتو

قال مصدر مسئول بوزارة الداخلية: إن المتابعات الأمنية رصدت مسيرة لعدد من عناصر تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي بمنطقة العوايد دائرة قسم شرطة أول المنتزه بمحافظة الإسكندرية، بينهما شخصان يحملان رشاشين ويطلقان الأعيرة النارية بصورة عشوائية لإرهاب أهالي المنطقة، ما أدى إلى إصابة أحد الأهالي بطلقات نارية. 

على الفور، تعاملت قوات الشرطة مع مطلقي الأعيرة النارية، ما أسفر عن مصرع أحدهما وضبط الآخر، وبحوزتهما رشاشين وكمية من الطلقات النارية الخاصة بهما. 
وأضاف المصدر، أن القوات تمكنت من ضبط 2 آخرين من المشاركين في المسيرة، بحوزتهما عدد من زجاجاتالمولوتوف والصدادات، وأكد أن الدوريات والأقوال الأمنية تكثف من تواجدها بكافة الميادين والشوارع؛ للتعامل الفوري مع ما يستجد من أحداث.


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

أعلنت غرفة الأزمات بوزارة الصحة المنعقدة لمتابعة تنفيذ خطة الطوارئ، عن وقوع حالة وفاة بمحافظة الإسكندرية اليوم نتيجة الاشتباكات بين المواطنين وقوات الأمن، وبذلك يرتفع عدد الوفيات اليوم إلى 3 وفيات.

كما أعلنت غرفة الأزمات في تقرير أولى لها من قبل وفاة مواطنين اثنين أثناء زرع قنبلة أسفل برج كهرباء بقرية نجيلة بمحافظة البحيرة، مشيرة إلى إصابة ضابطي شرطة جراء تفجير بجوار نادي الشمس بالقاهرة.

وكانت وزارة الصحة أعلنت عن الدفع بـ2600 سيارة إسعاف بجميع المحافظات، ورفعت درجات الاستعداد تحسبا لوقوع أي أعمال عنف تزامنا مع الذكرى الرابعة لثورة 25 يناير.


----------



## grges monir (25 يناير 2015)

فشل الاخوان الذريع النهاردة فى الحشد
كتب نهاية تاريخ الجماعة
بس المشكلة بقى  ان فعاليتهم كانت ضعيفة جدا الا ان التعامل الامنى كان قاسى نوعها ما
عدد القتلى كبير بالنسبة لحجم التظاهرات


----------



## BITAR (25 يناير 2015)

*أعلن الدكتور حسام عبد  العفار، المتحدث باسم وزارة الصحة والسكان، ارتفاع عدد الوفيات إلى 18  حالة، والمصابين إلى 82 مصابا فى الأحداث التى وقعت اليوم بالقاهرة  والمحافظات المختلفة.*
​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*لإخوان تدين نفسها  بالقتل والحرق والعنف
 حركات تابعة للجماعة تعلن مسئولياتها عن حرق  الأقسام 
وإطلاق رصاص والتعدى على الأمن
 وتُدشن حركة "العقاب الثورى"
 وتتوعد بعمليات بـ15 محافظة 
*​*الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 - 07:08 ص
 كتب إسلام جمال - أحمد عرفة 
*
*أدانت جماعة الإخوان نفسها بنفسها، خلال فعاليات الذكرى الرابعة لثورة 25  يناير، واعترفت حركات تابعة للجماعة بأنها من قامت بأعمال العنف والحرق  وقطع الطرق، والقتل خلال مسيراتهم من خلال الحركات التابعة لهم.  وأعلنت حركة إخوانية تدعى "المقاومة الشعبية بالجيزة" مسئولياتها عن حرق  نقطة جهينة بمدينة السادس من أكتوبر، وقالت الحركة فى بيان عبر صفحتها على  "فيس بوك": "رجال المقاومة الشعبية يردون بحرق نقطة جهينة بأكتوبر.  ونشر التنظيم صورا لحرق نقطة جهينة بأكتوبر، محتفيا بأعمال العنف التى قام  بها بمنقطة 6 أكتوبر، ونشرت أيضا صورا حول حرق سيارات الشرطة فى هذا اليوم.  كما نشر التنظيم أيضا صورا لشخص قالت إنها قامت بإطلاق 3 طلقات خرطوش على  قدمه فى ناهيا لأنه يتعاون مع الشرطة، قائلة أن هذا الاعتداء بمثابة تحذير  له، فى اعتراف واضح بأعمال العنف خلال ذكرى يناير.  وفى تحد واضح للشعب المصرى، نشرت جماعة الإخوان صورا تدين نفسها وتؤكد قيام  التنظيم بأعمال قطع طرق وإشعال نيران، حيث أعلنت حركة تابعة للتنظيم تدعى  "المقاومة الشعبية بالمنيا القمح" مسئولياتها عن قطع طريق بلبيس وحرق  الشوارع لعمل شلل مرورى بالمنطقة.  كما تبنت نفس الحركة، صورا تبنت فيها مسئولية قطع طريق السكة الحديد بمدينة  كفر الدوار، لتؤكد مساعى الإخوان لحرق مصر خلال ذكرى ثورة يناير، ونشر  التنظيم صور أيضا يؤكد فيه اشتباك عناصر الإخوان مع الشرطة فى منطقة  المطرية.  ونشرت الإخوان صورا لقيام عناصرها بالتعدى على سيارة أمن مركزى، مما أدى  إلى انقلابها، وظهر بالصور استخدام عناصر الجماعة للأسلحة النارية، كما  تبنت الجماعة أيضا حرق الطريق المؤدى بين القاهرة والإسماعيلية خلال ذكرى  الثورة، وكذلك أعلنت حركة المقاومة الشعبية التابعة للإخوان مسئولياتها عن  الاعتداء على معسكر أمن مركزى بكفر الدوار.  كما نشر تنظيم الإخوان صورا عديدة أظهرت فيه استخدام عناصرها للأسلحة  النارية والخرطوش خلال المسيرات التى نظمتها الجماعة فى ذكرى 25 يناير، فى  إدانة جديدة للإخوان باستخدام العنف، واعتراف التنظيم بجرائمه.  وأعلنت جماعة "العقاب الثورى" الإرهابية مساء أمس الأحد، عبر مقطع فيديو  على موقع "يوتويب" أنها نفذت أولى عملياتها المسلحة دفاعًا عن ثورة 25  يناير.  وأظهر الفيديو قيام مجموعة من الملثمين التابعين للحركة يستقلون سيارة،  بإطلاق الرصاص على أفراد من قوات الشرطة، كما تبنت على حسابها بموقع  التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" عن إصابة 8 مجندين وضابط بميدان المطرية.  وكانت جماعة "العقاب الثورى" قد أعلنت عن تدشين حركتها، فى بيان بثته عبر  فيديو لها منشور على موقع "يوتيوب" مساء أمس ، وأكدت أن الحركة عبارة  عن تشكيل هياكل لحماية الثورة فى 15 محافظة، متوعدة بتنفيذ عدد من العمليات  فى محافظات مختلفة سيتم الإعلان عنها تباعاً.*​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*الأمن يفتح ميدان  المطرية أمام السيارت
 والإخوان ينسحبون من شارع الحرية
*​* الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 - 07:06 ص
 كتب خالد حسين
*
* فتحت قوات الأمن منذ قليل، مداخل ومخارج ميدان المطرية، أمام السيارات  والمارة، وذلك بعد أن ظل الميدان مغلقًا بمدرعات الداخلية والقوات المسلحة  وسيارات مكافحة الشغب لساعات، فيما انسحبت عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية  من تجمعهم فى شارع الحرية بالمطرية.   وكان الإخوان قد قطعوا الطريق أمام المارة مخلفين وراءهم آثار تظاهراتهم،  التى استمرت إلى ما يقرب من الـ3 ساعات قبل فجر اليوم الاثنين.*​http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...ت-والإخوان-ينسحبون-من-شا/2041370#.VMX3JcgbjK4


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*اندلاع حريق هائل بقطار  بمحطة شبين الكوم بالمنوفية 
*​ *الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 - 07:44 ص *
*المنوفية - محمد فتحى*

* اندلع منذ قليل حريق هائل فى العربة الأخيرة بقطار القاهرة – طنطا رقم 122  بمحطة شبين الكوم القديمة، وعلى الفور انتقلت قوات الحماية المدنية، برئاسة  العميد خالد بيبرس، مدير إدارة الحماية المدنية، وجارى السيطرة على  الحريق. *​ http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...حطة-شبين-الكوم-بالمنوفية/2041396#.VMX37MgbjK4


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*ممرضة بمستشفى المطرية:
 "أثناء عملى فوجئت بجثة شقيقى.. الإخوان قتلوه"
*​* الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015  *
* كتب أيمن رمضان*

*قالت نهى صبحى، شقيقة مجدى صبحى أحد ضحايا أحداث المطرية، وهى تجهش  بالبكاء، إنها تعمل ممرضة فى مستشفى المطرية التعليمى، وأثناء عملها فى  الاستقبال فوجئت وهى تسعف أحد مصابى الاشتباكات أنه شقيقها، وقد فارق  الحياة إثر طلقة نفذت من "بطنه" فأصابتها حالة من الذهول والحزن الشديدين،  مشيرة إلى أن شقيقها يبلغ من العمر 21 عاما ولديه طفل لم يتجاوز 6 أشهر.  وأضافت شقيقة الضحية، خلال اتصال هاتفى ببرنامج العاشرة مساءً الذى يقدمه  الإعلامى وائل الإبراشى على قناة دريم2، أن شهود العيان أبلغوها أنه أثناء  عودة شقيقها من العمل بصحبة اثنين من أصدقائه، قتلته عناصر جماعة الإخوان  الإرهابية، وتابعت قائلة: "مشرحة المستشفى امتلأت بالجثث وأهالى الضحايا  يصرخون لإنهاء تصاريح الدفن".*​http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...جئت-بجثة-شقيقى-الإخوان-ق/2041208#.VMX5H8gbjK4


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*الحماية المدنية تسيطر  على حريق قطار طنطا – القاهرة بالمنوفية 
*​*الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 - 08:19 ص 
 المنوفية - محمد فتحى 
*
*ت**مكنت قوات الحماية المدنية بمحافظة المنوفية من السيطرة على حريق هائل نشب  منذ قليل فى العربة الأخيرة بقطار طنطا – القاهرة رقم 122 بمحطة شبين  الكوم القديمة، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة، وأخطرت النيابة لمباشرة  التحقيقات.  تلقى اللواء ممتاز فهمى، مدير أمن المنوفية، إخطارا من الرائد محمد أبو  العزم، رئيس مباحث قسم شبين الكوم، يفيد نشوب حريق هائل بقطار طنطا –  القاهرة رقم 122 بمحطة شبين الكوم القديمة. على الفور انتقلت قوات الحماية  المدنية، برئاسة العميد خالد بيبرس مدير إدارة الحماية المدنية، وتمت  السيطرة على الحريق الذى نشب فى العربة الأخيرة للقطار، وتم تحرير محضر  بالواقعة وأخطرت النيابة لمباشرة التحقيقات.*​http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...طنطا-–-القاهرة-بالمنوفية/2041410#.VMX6V8gbjK4


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*"سقوط مدوى" للإخوان فى  ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير
 مختار نوح: قلة أعداد الجماعة دفعتها للاتجاه إلى  العنف
وخبير بالحركات الإسلامية: فشلت فى الحفاظ على جسدها
 ونبيل نعيم:  نهاية التنظيم
*​* الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 
   كتب أحمد عرفة *
*أكد إسلاميون، وإخوان منشقون، أن فشل الإخوان فى التظاهر خلال ذكرى ثورة 25  يناير، هو "سقوط مدوى" للجماعة الإرهابية، مشيرين إلى أن الجماعة اتجهت  إلى العنف نتيجة قلة أعداد من شاركوا فى فعالياتها.  من جانبه قال مختار نوح، القيادى الإخوانى المنشق، وعضو المجلس القومى  لحقوق الإنسان، إن الأعداد القليلة التى خرجت أمس فى مظاهرات الإخوان فى  ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير، جعلت أعضاء التنظيم يتجهون نحو استخدام العنف.  وأضاف نوح، فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن تركز أعمال العنف فى المطرية  وعين شمس يأتى لكثرة أعضاء الجماعة فى المنطقتين، حيث يتجمعون خلال  الفعاليات التى تدعو لها الجماعة ويمارسون العنف ويستخدمون الأسلحة.  وأشار القيادى الإخوانى المنشق، إلى أن الجماعة أرادت أمس أن تثير فوضى  فقط، وظهر ذلك من خلال العنف الذى استخدمته الجماعة كى تثبت أنها قادرة على  التأثير.  وفى السياق ذاته، قال أحمد بان الخبير فى شئون الحركات الإسلامية، إن جماعة  الإخوان تعتمد على سقوط دماء وضحايا، حتى تستمر فى الحفاظ على جسد  التنظيم، موضحًا أن الجماعة كلما شعرت بالخذلان استمرت فى مسلسلها العبثى  من التحريض على العنف والقتل، للتعبير عن أنها ماضية فى طريقها.  وأضاف بان، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن تعيين الإخوان لمتحدث  جديد لها هى محاولة لتحسين صورتها الذهنية، والإيهام بأنها تستعين بالشباب  وتجدد هويتها ولكن هذا غير صحيح، مشيرًا إلى أن المتحدث الجديد للجماعة لا  يعرفه أحد.  وأشار بان، إلى أن الجماعة تستخدم اسمًا وهميًا لمتحدثها الرسمى، وقد يكون  هذا الشخص متواجد فى الخارج ولا يوجد فى مصر كما تزعم الجماعة.  فيما قال نبيل نعيم، زعيم تنظيم الجهاد السابق، إن فشل الإخوان فى مظاهرات  أمس يعد نهاية الجماعة، مشيرًا إلى أن التنظيم لا يريد أن يتوقف عن القتل  والحرق والعنف خوفًا من انهياره، كما أن هناك أصواتًا كثيرة داخل الجماعة  تعارض نهجها، وهو ما أشعر قيادات الجماعة بالخوف من تغلب تلك الأصوات.  وأضاف نعيم، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الجماعة تعتمد فى  عملياتها التخريبية على التمويل الخارجى الذى يأتى من جهات ودول عديدة ،  وتوقف الجماعة عن ممارسة العنف يعنى توقف هذا التمويل، وهو ما لا تريده  الجماعة.  وأشار زعيم تنظيم الجهاد السابق، إلى أن الإخوان تسيطر على أصوات المعارضة  لديها من خلال المواصلة فى التحريض، ومطالبة أعضائها بممارسة أعمال العنف. *http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...اير-مختار-نوح--قلة-أعداد/2041321#.VMX7Q8gbjK4​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*"العرابى": 
نقل الجزيرة  لمظاهرات الإخوان دليل على عودة قطر للهجوم على مصر  
*​*الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015*
* كتب أحمد عرفة*

* قال محمد العرابى، وزير الخارجية الأسبق، إن إصرار قناة الجزيرة على تغطية  فعاليات جماعة الإخوان خلال الذكرى الرابعة لثورة 25 يناير، يؤكد أن قطر  أصبحت لديها نية للعودة إلى الدور المناهض لمصر خلال الفترة المقبلة.  وأضاف وزير الخارجية الأسبق، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن قطر ترى  أنها يمكنها أن تعود من جديد للدور المهاجم لمصر كما كانت تفعل فى السابق،  لذلك سلطت قناة الجزيرة العامة كاميراتها لتغطية فعاليات الإخوان خلال  ذكرى الثورة.  وأشار وزير الخارجية الأسبق، إلى أن الدوحة تستغل الظروف التى تمر بها  المنطقة العربية فى الوقت الحالى من أجل العودة من جديد للهجوم على مصر من  خلال تسليط قنواتها الإعلامية لنشر مضامين إعلامية تهاجم القاهرة.  وعادت قناة الجزيرة القطرية، من جديد لتغطية مظاهرات جماعة الإخوان فى  المحافظات، والفعاليات التى دعت لها خلال الذكرى الرابعة لثورة 25 يناير.  ونقلت الفضائية القطرية أمس مظاهرات الجماعة التى نظمها أعضاء التنظيم فى  عدد من محافظات مصر، فى تحدٍ لمساعى المصالحة بين مصر وقطر التى بدأت منذ  عدة أشهر.*​http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...ن-دليل-على-عودة-قطر-للهج/2041366#.VMX808gbjK4


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*النائب العام يفتح  تحقيقات موسعة فى أحداث عنف الذكرى الرابعة لـ25 يناير
 ويكلف الأمن  الوطنى بملاحقة المتورطين فى استهداف رجال الشرطة
ويتحفظ على 3 كاميرات  بشارع طلعت حرب لبيان وفاة شيماء الصباغ  
*​*الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 *
* كتب إبراهيم قاسم - أحمد متولى*

* أمر النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات، بفتح تحقيقات موسعة فى أحداث العنف  والإرهاب التى شهدتها البلاد، أمس، بالتزامن مع الذكرى الرابعة لثورة 25  يناير، ووقائع استهداف المنشآت العامة، ورجال الشرطة، المتورط فى ارتكابها  عناصر جماعة الإخوان.  وتلقت النيابة العامة، أمس الأحد، عدة إخطارات بتجمهر عدد من جماعة الإخوان  الإرهابية ببعض المناطق بالمخالفة لقانون تنظيم الحق فى الاجتماعات العامة  والمواكب والتظاهرات السلمية، وتعديهم على المواطنين الأبرياء والممتلكات  العامة والخاصة، وأسفر ذلك عن مقتل 18 مواطنًا، وإصابة 82 آخرين، وقد تمكنت  قوات الشرطة من ضبط بعض المتهمين والأسلحة والأدوات المستخدمة فى ارتكابهم  لجرمهم.  كلف النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات، قطاع الأمن الوطنى بوزارة الداخلية،  وأجهزة البحث الجنائى بكل المحافظات، باتخاذ إجراءات التحرى وملاحقة كل  العناصر التابعة لتنظيم الإخوان المسلمين المتورطين فى استهداف رجال الشرطة  بالأسلحة النارية.  وقال النائب العام -فى بيان صحفى- إن إحدى سيارات الجماعة الإرهابية تمكنت  من الوقوف أمام نقطة التمركز الأمنى على الطريق الدائرى التابع لمركز شرطة  الطالبية، وأطلق أحد الإرهابيين على أفراد التمركز عدة أعيرة نارية من سلاح  آلى فأصاب ثلاثة جنود من القوة بإصابات خطيرة، وفر هاربًا بالسيارة، وتم  نقل المصابين إلى أحد المستشفيات.  واتخذت النيابة العامة العديد من الإجراءات تنفيذا لقرار النائب العام،  بالانتقال إلى أماكن تواجد جثامين ضحايا الأحداث والاشتباكات ومناظرتها،  وندب الطب الشرعى لتشريحها، وتحديد مواضع الإصابات بها للتوصل لأسباب  الوفاة، والانتقال إلى المستشفيات التى تم نقل المصابين إليها للاستماع إلى  أقوالهم بشأن وقائع العنف وكيفية حدوث إصاباتهم والمتسببين فيها، ومعاينة  الأماكن التى شهدت أحداث الاشتباكات للتوصل إلى الأدلة على ارتكاب الجرائم،  وتكليف خبراء الأدلة الجنائية لفحصها ورفع ما قد يوجد بها من آثار،  واستدعاء أهالى المجنى عليهم من القتلى والمصابين لسماع أقوالهم، فضلا عن  سماع أقوال الشهود للوقوف على ملابسات وقوع تلك الأحداث الإرهابية.  وقررت النيابة العامة استدعاء الضباط المشاركين فى القبض على المتهمين  لسؤالهم عن ملابسات وقائع القبض عليهم، واستجواب المتهمين المضبوطين فيما  نسب إليهم من جرائم مع تمكينهم من إثبات أوجه دفاعهم فى حضور المدافعين  عنهم.  بينما انتهت النيابة العامة من استجواب خمسة أشخاص من شهود واقعة مقتل  شيماء الصباغ، أمين العمل الجماهير بحزب التحالف العربى الاشتراكى  بالإسكندرية، التى قضت نحبها إثر إصابتها خلال الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن  والمتظاهرين، السبت، بمحيط ميدان طلعت حرب بوسط القاهرة.  كما أسفرت معاينة النيابة العامة لمسرح الحادث عن تواجد ثلاث كاميرات  إحداها خاصة بإحدى شركات الصرافة، وأخرى على إحدى العقارات، والثالثة خاصة  بإشارة مرور ميدان طلعت حرب، وقد تم التحفظ عليهم وفحصهم بواسطة أعضاء  النيابة العامة والجهات المعاونة.  وكشفت التحقيقات أن المجنى عليها تم نقلها إلى مركز القاهرة لأمراض الكلى  بدائرة قسم شرطة قصر النيل، متأثرة بإصابتها بمعرفة السيدتين حضرتا من  تلقاء نفسيهما للإداء بمعلوماتهما حول الواقعة.  وأسفرت معاينة فريق من أعضاء النيابة العامة لمسرح الحادث عن التوصل إلى  عدد 6 شهود عيان من أصحاب المحلات، والمكاتب المتواجدة بمسرح الحادث،  والعاملين بها وتم سؤالهم عن معلوماتهم حول وقوع الحادث.  استجوبت النيابة العامة ستة متهمين تم ضبطهم بمعرفة رجال الشرطة وقت وقوع  الحادث، وأمرت بإخلاء سبيل كل منهم بعد التأكد من محل إقامته، وتسلمت  الدفاتر الخاصة بحركة القوة المنوط بها تأمين المسيرة، وكذا دفاتر التسليح  الخاصة بها، وجارى الإطلاع عليها وتفريغها بالتحقيقات.*​ http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...حداث-عنف-الذكرى-الرابعة-/2041300#.VMX-gcgbjK4


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*العثور على عبوة ناسفة  خلف مجمع نيابات التجمع الخامس
*​* الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 - 10:49 ص
 إيهاب المهندس 
*
*عثرت قوات الأمن، منذ قليل، على عبوة ناسفة خلف مجمع نيابات القاهرة  الجديدة، وفرضت كردوناً أمنياً فى مكان العثور عليها.  وفى الأثناء، يقوم رجال المفرقعات بالتعامل مع العبوة الناسفة لإبطال  مفعولها.  وكانت الإدارة العامة للحماية المدنية ووزارة الداخلية قد تلقت العديد من  البلاغات بوجود عبوات ناسفة خلال الثمانى والأربعين ساعة الماضية، وتبين أن  معظم البلاغات الواردة سلبية، وأن ما تم فحصه من عبوات كان هيكليا ومحتويا  على كمية قليلة من المواد القابلة للاشتعال، الهدف منها إثارة الفزع لا  أكثر*​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*أسماء 12 قتيلاً ضحايا  اشتباكات الأمن والإخوان بالمطرية 
*​ *الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 - 10:10 ص  
 كتب خالد حسين *
*حصل "اليوم السابع" على كشف بأسماء ضحايا اشتباكات الأمن والإخوان بالمطرية  وعددهم 12 قتيلاً، وهم: حسن أحمد حمدان، محمد ماهر كمال، حمدى صبحى يونس،  محمد سعيد سيد محمد، نجيب إبراهيم حنا، محمد عادل عيد، مينا ماهر قلدس،  أحمد سعيد غانم، تامر عادل السيد، أحمد صلاح ياسين، محمد على خلف عبد  الحافظ، عاصم محمد صابر محمد.*
​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*ذعر بين أهالى البحيرة  بعد العثور على قنبلة بأحد أبراج الكهرباء
*​* الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 - 09:16 ص 
 البحيرة - ناصر جودة - جمال أبو الفضل *
*سادت منذ قليل حالة من الذعر والخوف بين أهالى مركز أبو المطامير بالبحيرة،  عقب العثور على قنبلة بدائية الصنع أسفل برج لكهرباء الضغط العالى بقرية  نوبار.  وانتقلت على الفور لمكان الواقعة قوات الشرطة وفريق من خبراء المفرقعات  بإدارة الحماية المدنية، لفحص العبوة، وتم عمل كردون أمنى حول المنطقة ومنع  المواطنين من المرور الطرق الفرعية.  وجار تمشيط الأماكن المجاورة باستخدام الكلاب البوليسية. 
http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...-قنبلة-بأحد-أبراج-الكهرب/2041449#.VMYCo8gbjK4* ​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*العثور على عبوة هيكلية  أمام النادى الأهلى بمدينة نصر  
*​*الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 - 11:08 ص *
*كتب: عاطف العربى وعبد الرحمن سيد*

*أكد مصدر أمنى بالحماية المدنية بالقاهرة، أنه تم العثور على عبوتين  هيكلتين أمام النادى الأهلى بمدينة نصر، والأخرى بشارع الأهرام مع تقاطع  روكسى، ولم يعثر على أى مواد متفجرة بداخلهما.  تلقت غرفة عمليات الحماية المدنية بالقاهرة بلاغا بالاشتباه فى أجسام  غريبة، وعلى الفور انتقل خبراء المفرقعات لفحص لتاكد من أيجابية البلاغ أو  سلبيته.  توجه خبراء المفرقعات إلى النادى الأهلى بمدينة نصر لإبطال مفعول قنبلة  بدائية الصنع عثر عليها عمال النادى الأهلى أمام بوابة النادى بمدينة نصر .  كان عمال النادى أثناء دخولهم النادى عثروا على جسم غريب شكوا فيه مما  جعلهم يبلغون عن هذا الجسم الغريب عن طريق مدير النادى بمدينة نصر، وتوجه  خبراء المفرقعات لإبطال مفعول القنبلة . *​http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...النادى-الأهلى-بمدينة-نصر/2041566#.VMYEVcgbjK4


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*بطال مفعول عبوة ناسفة  بشارع الكابلات بالمطرية
*​* الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 - 09:28 ص 
 كتب خالد كامل
*
* تمكن خبراء المفرقعات بالقاهرة، من إبطال مفعول عبوة ناسفة بشارع الكابلات  بالمطرية.  وكان مصدر أمنى قد أكد عثور الأجهزة الأمنية بالقاهرة على جسم غريب مشتبه  فيه بشارع الكابلات بالمطرية الخليفة، ولذلك فرضت قوات الأمن طوقا أمنيا  حول المنطقة ومحيط الجسم الغريب، حرصا على سلامة المواطنين، واكتشفت أجهزة  الأمن بعد ذلك أن الجسم الغريب عبارة عن عبوة ناسفة تمكنت من تفكيكها.*
​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*الـ "روبوت" يفكك عبوة خلف "الاتحادية" وإخلاء محكمة مدينة نصر بعد العثور على جسم غريب‏*​ *محمد صبرى *​ *26-1-2015 | 10:45
**تمكن خبراء المفرقعات بالقاهرة من إبطال مفعول العبوة الناسفة التى عثر  عليها خلف قصر الاتحادية، من خلال التعامل معها بـ"الروبوت" ومدفع المياه. 
يأتي ذلك فى الوقت الذى تلقى فيه المقدم مصطفى فؤاد مشرف عمليات  الحماية المدنية بالقاهرة بلاغين بالعثور على أجسام غريبة بميدان سانت  فاطيما بمصر الجديدة، وميدان الأكاديمية بالقاهرة الجديدة، على الفور انتقل  خبراء المفرقعات إلى مكان البلاغين وجار فحصهما والتعامل معهما. 
فيما قام العقيد محمد الطاهر رئيس قسم المرور بمصر الجديدة والمقدم  محمد سيف باشراف اللواء محمد تبيان وكيل مرور القاهرة لقطاع الشرق بغلق  محيط منطقة البلاغ بمصر الجديدة، وإجراء تحويلات مرورية لحين الانتهاء من  الفحص وتعزيز الخدمات المرورية لإرشاد قائدى السيارات عن الطرق البديلة. 
وفى مدينة نصر، تم إخلاء محكمة مدينة نصر بالحى السابع من الموظفين والعاملين بها بعد العثور على جسم غريب أمامها، وجار التعامل معه.*​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*انفجار سيارة مستشار بهيئة قضايا الدولة ببورسعيد*​ *وسام عبد العليم *​ *26-1-2015 | 02:34
وقع انفجار بسيارة المستشار ضياء البيومى، المستشار بقضايا الدولة، مساء  أمس الأحد، أسفل استراحة القضاة بحى الزهور ببورسعيد، أثناء إحياء الذكرى  الرابعة لثورة ٢٥ يناير. 
أكد خبراء المفرقعات بمديرية أمن بورسعيد، أن التفجير وقع نتاج وضع  عبوة ناسفة بجوار الباب الخلفى الأيمن للسيارة، ومزودة بريموت تفجير عن بعد  يستخدم فى كنترول الدرجات البخارية، ووصفوا العملية على أنها عملية شبيهة  بعمليات أنصار بيت المقدس. 
وأكدت عملية الفحص التى قام بها عبد المنعم البنا، مهندس الإدارة  العامة بمرور بورسعيد، والمقدم خالد العزب، أن السيارة تحمل لوحات معدنية  (رقم ط.د.ر 8348ملاكى دمياط)، ومملوكة للمستشار صلاح البيومى، والتى عثر  على متعلقاته وكارنيهاته الشخصية والقضائية داخل السيارة. 
وتبين من الفحص أن السيارة سوداء اللون مركة "برنسيس موديل 2012 هاتش  باك" كما تم سحب السيارة لاستكمال عمليات الفحص إلى قسم شرطة الزهور تحت  إشراف العميد حسام بدرة مأمور القسم، والرائد محمد مسعد، رئيس مباحث  الدائرة، ومعاونيه من ضباط البحث والشرطة. 
وكلف اللواء إسماعيل عز الدين، مدير أمن بورسعيد، ضباط مباحث دائر  الزهور والأفراد والشرطة، بمواصلة البحث والانتشار الأمنى بالدائرة وإحكام  الرقابة على المناطق الواقعة فى أطراف المدينة.*​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*قوات الأمن تتمركز بميدان شهداء أسوان بعد أنباء عن خروج مسيرة إخوانية*​ *أسوان - بوابة الأهرام*
*26-1-2015
**تمركزت قوات الأمن بأسوان، صباح اليوم الاثنين، بميدان الشهداء وذلك في إطار الاستعداد لمواجهة أي مسيرة أخوانيه قد تخرج.  
وكانت أنباء وصلت الأمن تفيد باستعداد عناصر من الإخوان للخروج في  مسيرة قد تصل إلي ميدان الشهداء للتظاهرة فية باعتبار أن هذا الميدان هو  ميدان تظاهرات ثورة 25 يناير. 
وكانت دوريات من الشرطة والجيش قامت بعمل تمشيط لشوارع مدينة أسوان في إطار الاطمئنان بسير الحالة الأمنية. 
وكشف العقيد خالد الشاذلي مدير المباحث الجنائية عن انه تم الاستعانة  بالعناصر النسائية السرية المنتشرة في الشوارع للإبلاغ عن أي خروج على  القانون.*​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*النيابة تأمر بتشريح 8 جثث جديدة فى المطرية وارتفاع عدد القتلى لـ 20*​ *مدحت عاصم
**26-1-2015 | 11:18
**أمر المستشار أمجد المنوفى رئيس نيابة المطرية بتشريح 8 جثث جديدة  لمتظاهرين لقوا مصرعهم فى الأحداث الدامية التى وقعت بميدان المطرية أمس،  فى ذكرى 25 يناير، ليرتفع عدد القتلى فى المطرية فقط إلى 20. *​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*العثورعلى 3 جثث جديدة مصابة بطلق ناري  شرق العريش*​ *شمال سيناء - هناء الطبراني *​ *26-1-2015 | 11:2*​
*عثر  أهالي حي الريسة شرق مدينة العريش، صباح اليوم الاثنين، على 3 جثث مصابة  بطلقات نارية، ليصل العدد إلى 9 جثث، عثر عليها بالمنطقة خلال يومين. 
ووصلت قوات الأمن والبحث الجنائي  للمكان، لمعرفة أسباب الوفاة، والتعرف على هوية الجثث. 
يذكر أنه تم العثور على أكثر من 30 جثة مجهولة بينها جثث مفصولة الرأس خلال الأسبوع الماضي  بمناطق متفرقة بسيناء.
*​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*الاشتباه في عبوة ناسفة بشارع يوسف عباس بمدينة نصر*​ *محمد عبد القادر *


*26-1-2015 | 11:34 
**عثرت الخدمات الأمنية المتواجدة فى طريق الاوتوستراد على جسم غريب داخل  حقيبة فى شارعى النصر مع يوسف عباس، حيث تم إغلاق محيط البلاغ لحين  الانتهاء من الفحص.*
​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*فتح ميدان التحرير
والسماح بمرور سيارات
 وبقاء المدرعات أمام المداخل*​ *محمد صبرى*​*26-1-2015 | 11:46*

*أعادت قوات الجيش والشرطة، اليوم الإثنين، فتح المداخل المؤدية لميدان  التحرير، وسمحت بمرور السيارات مع تواجد المدرعات على مداخل الميدان تحسبا  لأي طوارئ. *
*وكانت قوات الأمن قدأغلقت ميدان التحرير أمام حركة المرور مساء السبت  الماضي قبل ساعات من حلول الذكرى الرابعة لثورة يناير، تحسبا لوقوع أعمال  عنف بين قوات الأمن ومتظاهرين.  *
​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*تفكيك عبوة ناسفة أسفل سيارة بمحطة وقود بدمياط قبل انفجارها
*​*دمياط - سيد حسن 
**26-1-2015 | 11:47* 

*تمكن  رجال الحماية المدنية بمحافظة دمياط، اليوم الإثنين، برئاسة اللواء ضياء  عطية، من تفكيك قنبلة بدائية الصنع، وضعها مجهولون تحت سيارة، داخل محطة  وقود بعزب النهضة، على طريق دمياط - المنصورة الشرقي. 
وكانت شرطة النجدة، قد تلقت بلاغًا من العاملين بالمحطة، بالاشتباه في  جسم غريب تحت إحدي السيارات بالمحطة، وتمكن المقدم محمد منير رئيس قسم  المفرقعات بالمديرية، من إبطال مفعولها، وكانت مكونة من محمول، وزجاجات  بنزين، ودانة كهربائية.   
تم تمشيط المنطقة، والمحطة، تحسبًا لوجود أجسام غريبة أخرى، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة، وتولت النيابة التحقيق. 
*​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*ارتفاع حصيله حريق قطار  خط "القاهرة / طنطا" الى 25 مصاب*​*شبين الكوم - أ ش أ**
الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 - 12:07 م* 
*صرحت د.هناء سرور وكيل وزارة الصحة بالمنوفية أن عدد المصابين في حريق قطار  خط "القاهرة / طنطا"، والذي شب قبل وصول القطار إلى محطة شبين الكوم  القديمة، ارتفع من 17 مصابا إلي 25 مصابا، منهم 22 بحالات اختناق و3 بكسور  مختلفة بسبب التدافع.*
*وقالت د.هناء - في تصريح الاثنين 26 يناير - "إنه تم إعلان حالة الطوارئ  القصوى بالمستشفيات العامة والمركزية ومراكز المحافظة تحسبا ﻷي حالات عنف  أو تخريب وتوفير كافة أدوية الطوارئ والمحاليل وتشكيل غرفة عمليات رئيسية  بمقر المديرية لمتابعة الموقف، مشيرة إلى أن نحو 77 سيارة إسعاف مستعدة  للتعامل مع أية حالات إصابة".*
*وكان حريق هائل قد شب بالعربة قبل اﻷخيرة بإحدى قطارات خط "القاهرة / طنطا"  قبل وصوله لمحطة شبين الكوم القديمة، وانتقلت علي الفور قوات الحماية  المدنية والإطفاء وتمكنت من السيطرة علي الحريق.*​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*"الصحة": ارتفاع ضحايا "اشتباكات ذكرى الثورة" إلى 20 قتيلا و95 مصابا*
​ 
*كتب : سحر المكاوى                 
*​ *أعلن الدكتور خالد الخطيب، رئيس الإدارة المركزية  للرعاية  الحرجة والعاجلة وعضو غرفة الأزمات بوزارة الصحة، ارتفاع حالات الوفيات إثر  الاشتباكات التي بدأت أمس في ذكرى ثورة يناير، إلى 20 قتيلاً، وذلك حتى  صباح اليوم، لافتًا إلى أن المطرية وحدها شهدت سقوط 15 قتيلاً. 
وأضاف الخطيب، أن حالات الإصابة ارتفعت إلى 95 حالة إصابة بمحافظات الجمهورية.*


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*اشتعال النيران بترام الورديان بالإسكندرية*​

*الإسكندرية – بوابة الوفد - شيرين طاهر : 
 الأثنين , 26 يناير 2015 13:11  * 
*         قام مجهولون بإشعال النيران بترام الإسكندرية بمنطقة الورديان مما أسفر عن  إصابة الركاب والمواطنين بحالة من الذعر والفزع وسادت المنطقة حالة من  الهرج.
        كان اللواء أمين عز الدين مدير الأمن قد تلقى إخطارا من العميد شريف عبد  الحميد مدير المباحث الجنائية يفيد بورود بلاغ لإدارة النجدة بقيام مجهولين  بإشعال النيران بترام المدينة بالورديان للمرة الثانية دون حدوث إصابات  مما أسفر عن حدوث تلفيات فادحة بالترام .
    انتقل على الفور رجال المباحث وقوات الحماية المدنية بإشراف العميد عمرو  جاب الله مدير الإدارة وبمعداتها وخبراء المفرقعات وتبين احتراق الترام  بالكامل مما تسبب فى تلفيات فادحة.
    وأكد الركاب قيام شابان أحدهما ملتحي بالركوب في الترام ومعهما حقيبة  وقاموا بمغافلة المواطنين واستغلال الازدحام وتم سكب البنزين داخل السيارة  وإشعال النيران وفروا هاربين .
    أخطرت النيابة العامة التي تولت التحقيق.
*​  
​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*تفكيك قنبلتين بمدخل مدينه الوادى بالبحيرة
*​*البحيرة - بوابة الوفد -نصر اللقاني: 
  الأثنين , 26 يناير 2015 13:13        * 
*   تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بالبحيرة من تفكيك قنبلتين تم العثور عليهما علي  أحد المطبات الصناعية بطريق مدخل مدينة الوادي ، تم إحالة الواقعة إلى  النيابة التي تولت التحقيق.
        تلقى اللواء محمد فتحي إسماعيل مدير أمن البحيرة إخطارا بالواقعة وانتقل  علي الفور اللواء أشرف عبد القادر مدير إدارة الحماية المدنية حيث تبين  وجود عبوتين على أحد المطبات الصناعية بمدخل مدينه الوادي كل منهما عبارة  عن ماسورة بلاستيك بطول 45 سم قطرها 8 بوصة مغلقة من الناحيتين يخرج منها  سلك كهربائي ومثبت عليها لوحة إلكترونية وبطارية 9 فولت.
    تمكنت قوات الحماية المدنية برئاسة العميد جمال ياسين من تفكيكهما وفتحهما  بمدفع المياه بعد اتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة، تم إحالة الواقعة إلي النيابة  التي تولت التحقيق.*​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*النيابة تحقق فى محاولة تفجير فندق سان استيفانو  
*​* الإسكندرية – بوابة الوفد - شيرين طاهر :
 الأثنين , 26 يناير 2015 13:41              *
*       تحقق نيابة شرق الكلية بالإسكندرية برئاسة المستشار وائل مهنا فى واقعة  محاولة قيام مجهولين بتفجير فندق سان ستيفانو وتفجير قنبلة أخرى بمول  الوطنية بشارع شعراوى بلوران.
      كان اللواء أمين عز الدين مدير الأمن قد تلقى إخطارا من العميد عمرو جاب  الله مدير إدارة الحماية المدنية بورود عدة بلاغات من المواطنين وإدارة  فندق سان ستيفانو بقيام مجهول بإلقاء كيس أسود به جسم غريب أمام بوابة  المول بجوار الفندق مما أثار فزع نزلاء الفندق والمترددين على المول وسادت  حالة من البلبلة والهرج والمرج .
  انتقل على الفور رجال المباحث وقوات الحماية المدنية بمعداتها وخبر اء  المفرقعات وتم عمل كردون أمنى حول المول والفندق وإخلاء المكان من  المواطنين ومنع السير بالمنطقة وتمكن خبراء المفرقعات من إبطال قنبلة تبين  أنها هيكلية الصنع وهى عبارة عن عبوة معدنية بداخلها مادة متفجرة موصلة  بأسلاك كهربائية وشريحة تليفون.
  تم عمل تمشيط أمنى بالمول والفندق بالكلاب البوليسية للتأكد من خلو المكان من أى متفجرات 
وانفجرت قنبلة صوتية هزت عقارات مول الوطنية بشارع شعراوي شرق المحافظة،  وقامت قوات الحماية المدنية وخبراء المفرقعات بغلق الشارع ومسح وتمشيط  المنطقة بحثا عن قنابل أخرى.
  وانتقلت النيابة العامة بإشراف المستشار محمد صلاح محامى عام أول نيابات  شرق الكلية لمكان الواقعة للمعاينة وأكد شهود العيان قيام مجهولين بإلقاء  كيس أسود بداخله القنبلة وذلك عقب قيام الإخوان بتنظيم مسيرات ليلية بشارع  أبى قير .
    وأمرت النيابة بسرعة تحريات الأمن الوطنى بشان الواقعة.*
  
​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*ابطال مفعول قنبلة بميدان المطرية 
*​ *  القاهرة - بوابة الوفد - تغريد سيد:  
  الأثنين , 26 يناير 2015 13:39      * 
*        تمكن خبراء المفرقعات اليوم الاثنين من إبطال مفعول قنبلة بميدان المطرية كان قد زرعها مجهولون .
      و قام خبراء المفرقعات بفرض كردون أمني و إبعاد المواطنين عن مكان القنبلة  كما قاموا بتمشيط المنطقة للتأكد من عدم وجود قنابل أخرى .
  ومن ناحية أخرى توجه الدكتور جلال سعيد محافظ القاهرة لتفقد ميدان المطرية بعد إبطال مفعول القنبلة .
*  
​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*تجديد حبس 18 من مثيرى الشغب فى إحياء ذكرى يناير
*​ *  القاهرة - بوابة الوفد - سيدالعبيدى:
 الأثنين , 26 يناير 2015 13:21        * 
*    قررت محكمة جنح عابدين برئاسة المستشار أحمد عبد الله، تجديد حبس18  متهما من مثيري الشغب حاولوا اقتحام ميدان طلعت حرب،15 يوما على ذمة القضية  لاتهامهما بقطع الطريق وإطلاق الشماريخ والتجمهر وإتلاف الممتلكات العامة  والخاصة ومقاومة السلطات فى الاشتباكات التى وقعت فى إحياء ذكرى 25 يناير.
   تعود أحداث الواقعة إلى الخميس الماضى عندما قام عدد من الحركات  الشبابية التابعة للإخوان بتنظيم مظاهرة بميدان طلعت حرب للمطالبة بالإفراج  عن زملائهم حيث قاموا بإطلاق الشماريخ والألعاب النارية مما تسبب فى إشعال  النار فى إحدى مكاتب المحاماه  بوسط القاهره ،وألقت القبض على 18 منهم وتم  تحرير محضر بالواقعة .*
​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*23*

*23 قتيلاً و97 جريحاً بمظاهرات ذكرى يناير
*​*القاهرة - بوابة الوفد - هشام الهلوتى وتغريد سيد :
 الأثنين , 26 يناير 2015 12:59              
*
*أعلنت وزارة الصحة ارتفاع حصيلة الوفيات إلى 23 قتيلاً و97 جريحاً في  المواجهات التي وقعت منذ أمس وحتى الآن بالقاهرة والمحافظات المختلفة فى  ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير.
   وأعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان في حصيلة نهائية  عن إرتفاع  عدد   حالات الإصابة في أحداث 25ينايرالى  ٩٧ حالة   ١٩ من قوات الأمن ٧٨ من  المواطنين  موزعة على عدد من  محافظات الجمهورية ١ في محافظة الشرقية   ٥  في محافظة كفر الشيخ و٣ بمحافظة المنيا و ١٠    بمحافظة الجيزة و٢  بالمنوفيةو   ٧٦ حالة بمحافظة القاهرة تم نقلهم الى مستشفيات المطرية  التعليمي ،الزيتون التخصصي، منشية البكري ، هليوبلس ، الدمرداش ، مستشفى  جراحات المرج ، الشرطة بالعجوزة ومدينة نصر ، مبرة المعادي ، القصر العيني  ،  إمبابة العام ، سيد جلال ،المنيرة ،أوسيم المركزي ، الهرم ، ام المصريين  ، البدرشين ، العدوة بالمنيا، بلبيس المركزي  وبلطيم بكفر الشيخ ،     ووفاة  ٢٠ حالة    بالمطرية والهرم والإسكندرية وثلاث حالات وفاة أثناء  محاولة إرهابيين زرع عبوة ناسفة في البحيرة وإرهابي حاول زرع قنبلة انفجرت  به أثناء محاولة زرعها بكمين أمني بجوار مرور دمياط هذا   وقد خرج ٥٦ حالة   من المستشفيات خروج تحسن  وبقية الحالات تحت العلاج .*​


----------



## soul & life (26 يناير 2015)

ربنا يستر ويتهدوا بقا


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*سكان "الشط القبلي" بالفيوم يعثرون على 6 عبوات ناسفة
 بجوار كنيسة ويسلمونها للحماية المدنية*​ الفيوم - بوابة الأهرام ​ 
26-1-2015 | 14:04
*عثر سكان حي الشط بمدينة الفيوم، على 6 عبوات ناسفة بدائية الصنع، التي  يطلق عليها قنابل "مونة"، بجوار كنيسة السيدة العذراء الموجودة بالحي،  اليوم الاثنين، وأكد الأهالي أن أعضاء الإخوان "المحظورة"، تركوها بجوار  الكنيسة، وفروا هاربين أثناء مسيرة لهم مساء أمس. *
*وأبلغ سكان الحي، قوات الحماية المدنية، والتي انتقلت إلى المكان  برئاسة العميد هشام صادق مدير الإدارة بالفيوم، حيث تبين أن العبوات  "ماسورة" صغيرة الحجم، وتحتوي على كمية من المسامير والزلط، ويخرج منها  فتيل، حيث تحفظت قوات الحماية على 6 عبوات منها، وتمشط المنطقة بحثا عن  عبوات أخرى. *
*جدير بالذكر أن أعضاء الإخوان، نظموا مسيرة مرت من حي الصاغة القديمة،  مساء أمس، وتصدى لهم أهالي المنطقة، ووقعت إشتباكات بينهم، وفروا هاربين  إلى حي الشط حيث توجد الكنيسة، وتركوا العبوات الناسفة بجوار الكنيسة،  وهربوا، بعد مطاردة الأهالي لهم.*
​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*مجهولون يشعلون النيران فى إطارات السيارات ويقطعون طريق شوشة الصحراوى بالمنيا
*​*المنيا - حجاج الحسيني 
26-1-2015 | 14:05 
*

*قطع  مجهولون ظهر اليوم الاثنين طريق قرية شوشة بمركز سمالوط المؤدي إلى  الصحراوي الغربي بعد إشعال النيران فى إطارات السيارات على طول الطريق، مما  أدى إلى توقف الحركة المرورية وتكدس السيارات. 
ولاذ الجناة بالفرار بعد وصول قوات الأمن الى موقع الحادث والتى تمكنت  من إعادة تسيير حركة المرور أمام السيارات بعد توقفها حوالى نصف ساعة، مما  أدى إلى تكدس السيارات فى الاتجاهين من المنيا الى القاهرة والعكس. 
تم تشكيل فريق من البحث الجنائى لتحديد المتهمين والقبض عليهم.*​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*خبراء المفرقعات بالإسكندرية يفككون قنبلة بجوار مقر حزب المصريين الأحرار*​ *الإسكندرية - أحمد صبري 
* *26-1-2015 |  14:23*
*نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية بالإسكندرية، منذ قليل، في تفكيك قنبلة محلية الصنع،  وضعها مجهولون بجوار مقر حزب المصريين الأحرار بطريق الحرية "شارع فؤاد  سابقا" وسط المحافظة. *
*كانت مديرية أمن الإسكندرية قد تلقت، إخطارا يفيد العثور على قنبلة،  بالقرب من مقر حزب المصريين الأحرار بمنطقة محطة الرمل وسط المدينة. *
*انتقلت عدد من قيادات الأمنية وقوات الحماية المدنية وأغلقت الطرق  المؤدية للمقر بالحواجز الحديدية وقام خبراء المفرقعات بفحص الجسم، حيث  تبين أنه قنبلة بدائية الصنع، وقاموا بتفكيكها. *
*وقام خبراء المفرقعات بتمشيط المنطقة للتأكد من عدم وجود قنابل أخري،  وتم التحفظ على القنبلة، وتحرير محضر بالواقعة، وجار العرض على النيابة  العامة للتحقيق.*
​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2015)

*هو ايه ده اللي كل شوية قنبله قنبله
هي القنابل دي في جيوبهم زي اللب
الله يخربيتهم
*​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*وزير الداخلية:
 تنظيم الإخوان أطلق دعوات العنف 
لتعكير صفو الاحتفال بثورة 25 يناير*​ *أشرف عمران *
*26-1-2015 |  14:37
**قال وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم، إن تنظيم الإخوان أطلق دعوات للعنف  لتعكير صفو الاحتفال بذكرى ثورة 25 يناير، تمكنا من ضبط 99% من الذين  ارتكبوا أعمال إرهابية، الذين بثوا الخوف، عن طريق إلقاء العبوات الناسفة. 
وقال إن العمليات بدأت عقب فجر 25 يناير وتمثلت فى تفجير الكهرباء وحرق  مكاتب البريد والأحياء، وكنا قد وضعنا خطة أمنية محكمة مكنتنا من القبض  على معظم المخربين.  *
​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*إبطال مفعول عبوة ألقاها مجهول بجوار عمود كهرباء خاص "بترام" المطرية*​ *محمد صبرى *​ 
*26-1-2015 | 14:51
**نجح خبراء المفرقعات بالقاهرة فى إبطال مفعول عبوة بدائية الصنع، ألقاها  مجهول بجوار عمود كهرباء خاص بترام المطرية، حيث تم سحبها بعيدا عنه  والتعامل معها من خلال الأجهزة الكشفية ودفنها فى الرمال حتى لا تتطاير  شظايا منها. *​​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*قال وزير الداخلية، إنه إذا اثبتت التحقيقات وقوف أيا من رجال الشرطة وراء مقتل الناشطة السياسية شيماء الصباغ سأقدمه بيدى للمحاكمة. *​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*اخلاء قطار 106 بالمنيا بعد إلقاء مجهولين البنزين على العربات* ​*الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 - 06:58 م*
* كتب رضا حبيشى*
*ألقى مجهولون البنزين على قطار ركاب رقم 160 المتوجه من القاهرة إلى أسيوط، أثناء دخوله محطة المنيا وفروا هاربين، وتم إيقاف حركة القطارات على الفور وإنزال الركاب من القطار.
*​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*خبراء المفرقعات ينجحون فى تفجير عبوة عن بُعد بمحيط مجلس مدينة القناطر*​ *الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 - 07:05 م 
 القليوبية – حسن عفيفى*
* تمكن خبراء المفرقعات من تفجير عبوة هيكلية الصنع، زرعها مجهولون بجوار مبنى مجلس مدينة القناطر الخيرية، دون خسائر فى الأرواح أو إصابات، تم التحفظ على بقايا العبوة وتحريزه وأخطرت النيابة لتولى التحقيقات. البداية كانت بتلقى المقدم هانى أبو سريع رئيس مباحث القناطر، بلاغا من الأهالى واللواء طارق زايد رئيس مدينة القناطر بوجود جسم غريب بجوار مجلس المدينة. وانتقل على الفور العقيد جمال الدغيدى رئيس فرع البحث الجنائى بشبرا الخيمة وبصحبته خبراء المفرقعات بالقليوبية، وتم التعامل مع الجسم الغريب وتفجيره عن بعد، وتبين أنه عبارة عن عبوة هيكلية بدائية الصنع، وتم السيطرة على الموقف بعد إخلاء مبنى مجلس المدينة من العاملين المتواجدين، ضمن الوردية المسائية للمجلس وقوة شرطة المطافئ والمرافق المتواجدة داخل المبنى.**
*


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*بلاغ سلبى بجسم غريب فى محيط كنيسة مارى جرجس بأسيوط *​*الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 *
*أسيوط - هيثم البدرى *

*سادت حالة من الذعر بين مواطنى منطقة قلتة والمنطقة المحيطة بكنيسة مارى جرجس بمدينة أسيوط، عقب عثور الأهالى على جسم غريب اشتبه فى كونه قنبلة بجوار سور الكنيسة. كان قد تلقى اللواء طارق نصر مدير أمن أسيوط إخطارا من مأمور قسم أول أسيوط يفيد بوصول بلاغ من الأهالى بالاشتباه فى جسم غريب بجوار سور كنيسة مارى جرجس دائرة القسم يشتبه فى كونه قنبلة. وعلى الفور انتقلت قوات من الحماية المدنية والمفرقعات، وبالفحص تبين أنها عبارة عن كيس قمامة ملفوف بطريقة أسطوانية ملقى بجوار سور الكنيسة، تم تحرير المحضر اللازم واستكمال الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة. *​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*أمن أسوان يفرق مسيرة للإخوان بقنابل الغاز أمام الصالة المغطاة للجيش*​* الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 *
* أسوان- عبد الله صلاح *

*فرقت الأجهزة الأمنية بأسوان، مساء اليوم، الاثنين، مسيرة ضمت العشرات من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية، باستخدام قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع. تلقى اللواء محمد مصطفى عبد العال، مدير أمن أسوان، إخطارًا يفيد بتحرك ما يقرب من 50 شخصًا من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، فى مسيرة بالقرب من الصالة المغطاة للقوات المسلحة، وأطلقوا ألعاب الشماريخ فى الهواء. من جانبها، تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بالدوريات المشتركة بين الجيش والشرطة، من تفريق المسيرة باستخدام قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع.
*​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*الأمن يغلق الشوارع المؤدية إلى "سيتى ستارز" بعد العثور على 9 قنابل *​*الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015*
* كتب حسن مجدى*

* أغلقت منذ قليل، قوات الشرطة الشوارع المؤدية إلى مول سيتى ستارز بمدينة نصر، بعد عثور خبراء المفرقعات على 9 قنابل، من بينها واحدة فى جراج السيارات والأخرى فى الدور الخامس وعبوة ناسفة ببوابة 7 وأخرى أمام بوابة 1. وأخلت قوات الأمن المول من المواطنين وتم إغلاق المحال لحين فحص الأجسام الغريبة التى تم الإبلاغ بوجودها والمشتبه فيها، ويواصل خبراء المفرقعات فحص الأجسام الغريبة المبلغ عنها.*​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*هروب عناصر الإخوان فى الشوارع الجانبية بـ"المطرية" خوفا من الأمن*​ ا*لإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 *
* كتب أسامة طلعت – إبراهيم سعيد*

 *هرب منذ قليل، عناصر جماعة الإخوان "الإرهابية"، فى الشوارع الجانبية بشارع المطراوى، بمنطقة المطرية، وذلك خوفا من مطاردة قوات الأمن لهم، والقبض عليهم. وكانت مدرعات قوات الأمن المركزى، عناصر جماعة الإخوان "الإرهابية"، فى شارع المطراوى بمنطقة المطرية، لتفريق مسيرتهم المنطلقة من أمام مسجد الرحمن بشارع التعاون. *​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*الإخوان يخرجون فى مسيرة ثانية بالمطرية ويقطعون شارع التعاون بالإطارات*​* الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 *
* كتب إبراهيم سعيد - أحمد أكرم*

* انطلقت مسيرة ثانية لجماعة الإخوان بشارع التعاون فى المطرية، وقطع المشاركون فيها الطريق مستخدمين صناديق القمامة، وإطارات السيارات التى أشعلوا فيها النيران. وكانت مركبات الأمن قد طاردت مسيرة للإخوان عصر اليوم بميدان المطرية، وفرت عناصر الإخوان من الميدان ثم تجمعت بعد ذلك فى عدد من الشوارع الجانبية، وانطلقت فى مسيرة من شارع التعاون مرة أخرى.*​


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2015)

*قوات الأمن تنجح فى تفريق مسيرة للإخوان بالمطرية*​ الإثنين، 26 يناير 2015 - 08:16 م 
كتب - إبراهيم سعيد - أحمد أكرم 
*نجحت، منذ قليل، قوات الأمن فى تفريق مسيرة لجماعة الإخوان بالمطرية، انطلقت عقب انتهاء صلاة العشاء بمسجد الرحمن. ويأتى ذلك بعد أن أطلقت جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية الخرطوش والألعاب النارية فى مواجهة قوات الشرطة بشارع الحرية، فيما بادلتها الداخلية بإطلاق الخرطوش والقنابل المسيلة للدموع، ما أدى إلى تفرق أفراد الجماعة فى الشوارع الجانبية.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2015)

*نجاة وزير النقل من محاولة اغـتيال
**القاهرة – بوابة الوفد - محمود شاكر:                  **           الثلاثاء , 27 يناير 2015 13:42         *​* ا**ستطاعت جماعة الإخوان أن تصل بإرهابها إلى مكتب وزير النقل بديوان عام  الوزارة بمدينة نصر، حيث وجد أفراد الأمن في الصباح الباكر كرتونة وبها  عبوة ناسفة بالمدخل الرئيسى للوزارة وتم إخطار خبراء المفرقعات والحماية  المدنية للتعامل مع هذه القنبلة.*
*     وقام مدير أمن المبنى بالوزارة بالاتصال بالمهندس هانى ضاحى وزير النقل  لتحذيره من عدم الذهاب إلى الوزارة وطلب منه التأخير لحين التعامل معها.
    وعقد هانى ضاحى مؤتمرًا منذ قليل وقال فيه إن الجماعة الإرهابية حاولت  استهداف الوزارة بزرع هذه القنبلة، مؤكدًا أنه رفض تعليمات رجال الأمن بعدم  حضوره وأصر على الحضور في موعده.*
​


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2015)

*الحبس15يومًا لـ 26 متهمًا بـ"أحداث المطرية"*
*                                                                   القاهرة - بوابة الوفد - محمد موسى وكريم ربيع:                  * *           الثلاثاء , 27 يناير 2015 12:31         *​ 
*قررت نيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية برئاسة المستشار محمد عبد الشافي المحامي  العام الأول للنيابة، إخلاء سبيل 7 متهمين بضمان محل إقامتهم، وحبس 26  متهماً آخرين 15 يوماً على ذمة التحقيقات، في أحداث العنف والقتل التي  ارتكبها مؤيدى جماعة الإخوان، بمنطقة المطرية خلال الذكرى الرابعة لثورة 25  يناير.*
*     كان المستشار عبد الشافي قد أمر بتكليف جهاز الأمن الوطني وإدارة البحث  الجنائي، بسرعة تقديم التحريات في شأن الوقائع والجرائم التي ارتكبها  المتهمون، وتحديد الأدوار والأفعال الإجرامية التي اضطلعوا بها، والتي  أسفرت عن مقتل 21 مواطنا.*
*     وكان فريق من محققي النيابة العامة قد باشر إجراءات مناظرة جثامين القتلى  في تلك الأحداث والتي جاءت جميعها نتيجة إصابات نارية، وكلفت النيابة  العامة - مصلحة الطب الشرعي بإجراء عملية تشريح الجثامين القتلى، لتحديد  أسباب وفاة كل منهم على وجه الدقة، وإفادة النيابة بها لاستكمال التحقيقات.*
*     وتبين من التحقيقات أن طفلا من بين القتلى، وأن سبب الوفاة إصابته برصاصة  في الصدر خلال تواجده بالمصادفة بالقرب من مواقع الاشتباكات*

​


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2015)

* 4 بلاغات بقنابل وعبوات ناسفة بالإسماعيلية*

*  		 		   			 								الإسماعيلية – بوابة  الوفد- ولاء وحيد : 			 	* *  		 الثلاثاء , 27 يناير 2015 *

*تلقت الأجهزة الأمنية بالإسماعيلية صباح اليوم أربعة بلاغات عن وجود أجسام  غريبة  في أماكن متفرقة يرجح أنها عبوات ناسفة إحداهم كانت أمام مقر جهاز  المخابرات العسكرية بشارع محمد علي بوسط المدينة  والأخرى بمحطة الشيخ زايد  للسكة الحديد.*
* 	وقالت مصادر إن البلاغ الأول بمنطقة أرض الجمعيات ،كانت عبارة عن حقيبة  عقب الفحص تبين أن بداخلها أدوية بيطرية ، والبلاغ الثاني كان بمحطة السكة  الحديد بمنطقة الشيخ زايد والذي تبين عقب الفحص أنها عبارة عن عبوة هيكلية  ومجهزة بتوصيات كهربائية وترانس كهربائي وبطارية وقد تم التعامل معها ،  والبلاغ الثالث كان بجوار مكتب الضرائب العقارية بالشيخ زايد وبالفحص تبين  أنها عبارة عن حقيبة بداخلها معدات وأدوات شخصية متنوعة والبلاغ الرابع  أمام مبنى المخابرات العسكرية الكائن بشارع محمد علي*

​


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2015)

*الإرهابية تفجر برج كهرباء فى بلبيس*

   		 		   			 								القاهرة – بوابة الوفد - عماد خيرة : 			 	   		 الثلاثاء , 27 يناير 2015 

*فجرت عناصر الإخوان الإرهابية البرج رقم 38 جهد 66 بمنطقة بلبيس شرقية،  فجر اليوم، واكتشفت فرق الإصلاح بالشركة المصرية لنقل الكهرباء انفجار  قنبلة تحت إحدى قواعد البرج مما أدى إلى ميله وسقوطه .*
* 	تم إخطار الأمن الوطني وخبراء المفرقعات الذين تمكنوا من إبطال مفعول 3  قنابل أخرى، كانت موضوعة تحت قواعد البرج،  تم تحويل التغذية الكهربائية  بعيداً من البرج.*
* 	 وأكد مصدر مسئول أن تكلفة إصلاح البرج وإعادته للشبكة تصل إلى حوالى 100 ألف جنيه ويستغرق إصلاحه نحو ثلاثة أيامhttp://www.alwafd.org/اخبار-عاجلة/804185-الإرهابية-تفجر-برج-كهرباء-فى-بلبيس#ixzz3Q1jwQxtR *
​


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2015)

*انفجار بجوار نقطة شرطة الحرية ببورسعيد*
*  		 		   			 								بورسعيد - بوابة الوفد - شيماء شحاتة : 			 	* *  		 الثلاثاء , 27 يناير 2015*​ 
*وقع انفجار، صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، بالقرب من مقر الاتحاد العام لنقابات  عمال بورسعيد بجوار نقطة شرطة اللنش بميدان الصيادين بحى المناخ.*
* 	البداية عندما سمع الأهالى صوت دوى انفجار هائل بالقرب من مقر الاتحاد  العام لنقابات عمال بورسعيد بنطاق حى المناخ فتم الإبلاغ على الفور حيث  انتقل إلى مكان الانفجار اللواء إسماعيل عز الدين، مدير أمن بورسعيد وقوات  الحماية المدنية وخبراء المفرقعات والقوات اللازمة 
	وتبين أن الانفجار وقع بجوار سور مقر اتحاد نقابات عمال بورسعيد، ونتج عنه  تلفيات بجزء من السور وتهشم زجاج إحدى السيارات الملاكى المتوقفة بالمنطقة  بينما لم يسفر عنه لم ينتج أى خسائر في الأرواح أو إصابات .
	وقام خبراء المفرقعات بتمشيط المنطقة بالكامل كما تقوم أجهزة البحث باستكمال الفحص والتحرى للوقوف على ظروف وملابسات الواقعة .*
​


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2015)

*النيابة تكشف خطط الإخوان لحرق الإسكندرية
*
*  		 		   			 								الإسكندرية – بوابة الوفد - شيرين طاهر: 			 	*​ *  		 الثلاثاء , 27 يناير 2015 
*​ 
      	أ*مر المستشار ياسر هندي، رئيس نيابة غرب الكلية بالإسكندرية، بحبس  عنصرين من أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي 15 يوماً على ذمة التحقيق لارتكاب  أعمال عدائية بالبلاد والتخريب وحرق المؤسسات والمنشآت الشرطية لإثارة  الفزع والبلبلة بين المواطنين لإسقاط النظام.*
*كشفت تحقيقات النيابة العامة قيام كل من المتهمين سيف إبراهيم، 28 سنة،  فني كهرباء، وإبراهيم محمد، 46 سنة، فني صيانة، من المنتمين لتنظيم الإخوان  الإرهابي، يقومان بالتخطيط لعملية تخريب لإسقاط النظام وإعادة جمعة الغضب،  28 يناير، وقاموا بالاتفاق فيما بينهما بإشعال النيران بمحول الكهرباء رقم  88 الكائن بشارع الإسلام دائرة القسم، وشروعهما في إشعال النيران بمحول  الكهرباء 1444 الكائن بالشارع ذاته لحرق الإسكندرية.
كان  اللواء أمين عز الدين، مدير الأمن، تلقى إخطارا من العميد محمد هندي، وكيل  مباحث غرب، يفيد بورود معلومات سرية بقيام جماعات الإخوان المسلمين بارتكاب  أعمال عدائية بالبلاد، تزامناً مع ذكرى ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير. 
 ألقى القبض على المتهمين ضبط بحوزتهما جركن وعدد 3 زجاجات بلاستيك بهم  بقايا سائل بنزين مستخدمين سيارة ملاكي ماركة فورد زيتي اللون.*
​


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2015)

*إبطال مفعول 3 قنابل بمحطة المندرة بالإسكندرية
**الإسكندرية- بوابة الوفد- شيرين طاهر: 			 	* *  		 الثلاثاء , 27 يناير 2015 *

*أنقذت العناية الإلهية اليوم الثلاثاء الآلاف من ركاب قطار أبى قير من  الموت المحقق اثر قيام مجهولين بإلقاء 3 قنابل يدوية على شريط قطار السكة  الحديد بمنطقة المندرة شرق الإسكندرية.*
* 	كان اللواء أمين عز الدين مدير الأمن قد تلقى إخطارا من المقدم شريف راضى  رئيس مباحث قسم شرطة المنتزة ثانى يفيد بورود بلاغ من أحد ركاب القطار  بالاشتباه فى جسم غريب على شريط قطار السكة الحديد فى محاولة لتفجير احد  القطارات القادمة.*
* 	انتقل على الفور رجال المباحث وقوات الحماية المدنية وخبراء المفرقعات وتم   فرض كردون أمنى وتوقفت حركة قطارات خط أبوقير بشكل تام وإبطال مفعول إحدى  القنابل المشتبه فيها.*
* 	وأثناء قيام الكلاب البوليسية بتمشيط المكان عثر على اثنين آخرين وعلى  الفور تم إبطال مفعولهما، وأخطرت النيابة العامة التى تولت التحقيق .*
​


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2015)

*تفجير كشك كهرباء أبو الحمايل بدمياط*
*  		 		   			 								دمياط - بوابة الوفد- عبده خليل 			 	* *  		 الثلاثاء , 27 يناير 2015 
*​ 
*قام عدد من عناصر تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي بزرع قنبلة داخل كشك كهرباء  بجوار مسجد أبو الحمايل بمدينة السرو مركز الزرقا مما أدي إلى انفجار الكشك  واشتعال النيران به.*
* 	انتقلت الأجهزة الأمنية والحماية المدنية لمكان الحادث للسيطرة على  الحريق، وبتمشيط المنطقة عثر على كميات من زجاجات المولوتوف ومواد تستخدم  في صناعة القنابل تم إبطالها فورا دون وقوع خسائر .*
​


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2015)

*مجهولون يهاجمون منشآت شرطية بالفيوم
*​*الفيوم – بوابة الوفد – سيد الشورة :*
*  الثلاثاء , 27 يناير 2015        *

*قام مسلحون مجهولون يستقلون دراجة بخارية بدون لوحات، في الساعات الأولى  من صباح الثلاثاء، بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية صوب مركز شرطة إطسا بالفيوم،  ونقطة شرطة النزلة بمركز يوسف الصديق، بمحافظة الفيوم، وفروا هاربين.*
*      تم إخطار القيادات الامنية بالمحافظة واخطرت النيابة التى تولت التحقيق.*
​ 
http://www.alwafd.org/حوادث-وقضايا/804310-مجهولون-يهاجمون-منشآت-شرطية-بالفيوم#ixzz3Q1oqkKIp 
​


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2015)

*وزارة الصحة: وفاة  إرهابى وإصابة 11 شخصا فى أحداث أمس
*​* الثلاثاء، 27 يناير 2015 
كتب وليد عبد السلام*
* أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان، أن أحداث أمس الاثنين أسفرت عن 11 مصابا ووفاة  إرهابى بالقاهرة والمحافظات.  وقالت وزارة الصحة والسكان فى بيان لها منذ قليل، إن الإصابات جاء كالتالى:  شخصان فى منطقة حلوان، تم نقلهم لمستشفى مبرة المعادى، وخرج أحدهم، كما  أصيب 7 أشخاص فى منطقة المطرية، تم نقلهم إلى مستشفى المطرية التعليمى،  وحالة أحدهم حرجة جداً، بينما توفى أحد الإرهابيين، وأصيب اثنان فى منطقة  العوايد بالإسكندرية، نتيجة انفجار قنبلة كانت بحوزتهم فى السيارة التى  كانوا يستقلونها، حيث تم نقل المصابين إلى مستشفى جامعة الإسكندرية، والجثة  إلى مشرحة كوم الدكة تحت تصرف النيابة العامة. *​


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2015)

*مجهولون يلقون زجاجتى  مياه نار على كمين للشرطة بميدان الزراعة بالشرقية  
*​*الثلاثاء، 27 يناير 2015 
 الشرقية- فتحية الديب*
*ألقى مجهولون زجاجتين بداخلهما مياه نار، على كمين لقوات الشرطة بالشرقية  المتمركز بمنطقة الزراعة، بمدينة الزقازيق، وذلك فى الساعات الأولى من صباح  اليوم الثلاثاء.  تلقى اللواء سامح الكيلانى مدير أمن الشرقية، إخطارا من اللواء رفعت خضر  مدير المباحث الجنائية، بلاغا من الخدمة الأمنية المعينة لتأمين ارتكاز  ميدان الزراعة، بإلقاء مجهولين زجاجتين بداخلهما مياه نار، ولم يسفر ذلك عن  حدوث أى إصابات*​


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2015)

*توقف حركة القطارات  بأسوان بعد العثور على جسم غريب بمحطة سكك حديد إدفو  
*​*الثلاثاء، 27 يناير 2015 *
* أسوان – صلاح المسن *

*توقفت منذ قليل حركة القطارات فى الاتجاهين بمحافظة أسوان وخاصة بمركز  إدفو، بعد إخطار بالعثور على جسم غريب على شريط السكة الحديد بمحطة إدفو  شمال محافظة أسوان.  وهرعت الأجهزة الأمنية لمكان الواقعة، كما يقوم الآن رجال الحماية المدنية  والمفرقعات بالتعامل مع الجسم الغريب، كما تم إخلاء محطة السكة الحديد  بإدفو كاجراء احترازى*​ 
http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...-جسم-غريب-بمحطة-سكك-/2042942#.VMdRyP6UeSo<br>


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2015)

*أمن الإسكندرية يضبط  أخطر خلية إرهابية نفذت 24 حادثا بالمحافظة
*​* الثلاثاء، 27 يناير 2015
الإسكندرية – هناء أبو العز*
* تمكنت قوات أمن الإسكندرية، من إلقاء القبض على أخطر خلية إرهابية مكونة من  10 إرهابييين، هددت أمن المواطنين بالمحافظة بعد ارتكابهم 24 حادثا  إرهابيا، أسفر عن مقتل وإصابة عدد من المواطنين وإشعال النيران فى عدد من  نقاط الشرطة وسيارات رجال الشرطة.  من جانبه، قال اللواء أمين عز الدين مساعد الوزير لأمن الإسكندرية، فى  تصريحات صحفية، إنه يتم التصدى لكافة الجرائم التى يرتكبها عناصر تنظيم  الإخوان الإرهابى وما يسعى إليه قيادات التنظيم الإرهابى لإحياء الجهاز  السرى للجماعة فيما يسمى بلجان العمليات ‏النوعية بعد تسمية تلك المجموعات  بأسماء جديدة لتنفيذ الأعمال العدائية ضد المخالفين لتوجهات الجماعة  الإرهابية، من الشخصيات العامة ورجال الشرطة والقوات المسلحة، مستغلين فى  ذلك استقطاب العناصر الشبابية وطلاب الجامعة ‏المنتمين للتنظيم وتقسيمهم  إلى جماعات وخلايا عنقودية وإعادة تسمية أعضائها بأسماء حركية لإصباغ طابع  السرية عليهم.  وأضاف اللواء أمين عز الدين أن الجماعة كلفت أعضاءها برصد رجال الشرطة  والقوات المسلحة وتحديد تحركاتهم ‏والسيارات التى يستقلونها ورصد بعض  المنشآت الشرطية بغرض إشاعة الفوضى والإرهاب ‏لاسقاط مؤسسات الدولة  وتعطيلها عن أداء عملها وللإيحاء بضعف الجهاز الأمنى لإثارة سخط المواطنين.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2015)

*انفجار عبوة ناسفة أثناء  مرور مدرعة شرطة بالفيوم دون إصابات
*​* الثلاثاء، 27 يناير 2015 *
* الفيوم - رباب الجالى*

*وقع منذ قليل، الانفجار الثالث بمحافظة الفيوم منذ صباح اليوم، حيث انفجرت  عبوة ناسفة بدائية الصنع، عند قرية الكعابى بطريق الفيوم - القاهرة، منذ  دقائق، كانت تستهدف مدرعة لمدير تأمين الطرق، دون وقوع إصابات بشرية.  كان اللواء الشافعى حسن مدير أمن الفيوم تلقى إخطارا من العميد هشام صادق،  مدير الحماية المدنية بالفيوم بوقوع انفجار لعبوة ناسفة بدائية الصنع عند  مدخل قرية الكعابى بمركز سنورس، بطريق الفيوم - القاهرة، استهدفت مدرعة  مدير إدارة تأمين الطرق بالمحافظة، دون إصابتها، ودون حدوث خسائر مادية،  حيث أحدثت حفرة فى مكان التفجير*​http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/1/2...ة-بالفيوم-دون-إصابات/2042947#.VMdRuv6UeSo<br>


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2015)

نقلا عن الوطن
واصلت عناصر تنظيم الإخوان، نشر موجات العنف والإرهاب، لليوم الثالث على التوالى، فى ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير، وهددت باقتحام السجون لتهريب عناصر التنظيم، ودعت للتظاهر اليوم تحت شعار «أربعاء الغضب»، لإحياء ذكرى 28 يناير. وقال ما يسمى بـ«التحالف الوطنى لدعم الشرعية فى شبرا»، فى بيان مساء أمس إن عناصره جاهزة لمواجهة قوات الأمن، وإطلاق سراح الإخوان المقبوض عليهم وتهريبهم من السجون بالقوة. وأعلنت حركة «مجهولون» الإخوانية، مسئوليتها عن إحراق مبنى مجلس مدينة كرداسة، باستخدام المولوتوف، ما أدى لاشتعال النيران فى 4 سيارات نقل. وطالب محمود فتحى، رئيس حزب الفضيلة الهارب إلى تركيا، عبر صفحته على «فيس بوك»، الإخوان وأنصارهم بتصعيد الحشد فى مواجهة الأمن بحى المطرية. كانت قوات العمليات الخاصة والأمن المركزى، ألقت القبض على 18 إخوانياً أثناء الاشتباكات التى تجددت فى المطرية واستمرت 5 ساعات وأسفرت عن مقتل شاب فى العقد الثالث من العمر. وأبطل خبراء المفرقعات فى القاهرة والجيزة، مفعول 8 عبوات بدائية استهدفت قوات الشرطة والمنشآت الشرطية، بينما انفجرت قنبلة فى وجه الإخوانى محمد مصطفى أحمد أثناء محاولته زرعها أسفل سيارة ضابط شرطة فى دار السلام. وأعلنت وزارة الداخلية، ضبط أخطر الخلايا الإرهابية بالإسكندرية تضم 10 من الإخوان تحت مسمى «خلية الموت» وبحوزتهم كمية ضخمة من الأسلحة والقنابل واعترفوا بتنفيذ 18 جريمة إرهابية، بينها قتل رقيب شرطة، وإطلاق الرصاص على قوات تأمين الأقسام والمحاكم، وزرع القنابل، وحرق السيارات، واستهداف رجال الشرطة وأسرهم. وكان انفجار وقع فى الساعات الأولى من صباح فى سيارة يستقلها 3 من عناصر تنظيم الإخوان بالإسكندرية وأسفر عن مصرع أحدهم وإصابة الآخرين، وفى الدقهلية، أشعل مجهولون النار فى محول بالقرب من محكمة طلخا الجزئية بشارع النفق كما أشعل آخرون النار فى أوتوبيس تابع لدار أيتام بالمنصورة. وأعلنت وزارة الأوقاف، حالة الاستنفار الدعوى فى منطقتى «المطرية وعين شمس» بالقاهرة، عبر إرسال قافلة دعوية من 100 إمام وخطيب، لإلقاء دروس ومحاضرات تؤكد نبذ الإسلام للعنف والتطرف.


----------



## BITAR (28 يناير 2015)

*احتراق "أتوبيس" بميدان عبد المنعم رياض
*​*القاهرة- بوابة الوفد -محمد مصطفى وعبد السلام رشوان: *
*  الاربعاء , 28 يناير 2015 13:52   * 

* احترق منذ قليل، أتوبيس نقل العام بميدان عبد المنعم رياض.*
*      و سيطرت قوات الحماية المدنية على الحريق، وانتقلت قوات الشرطة المتواجدة  بالميدان إلى الأتوبيس للتعرف على أسباب الحريق، ولم يتوصل حتى الآن للسبب  وراء احتراقه.* 
*     ويأتي هذا في الوقت الذي انتشرت فيه قوات الجيش على مداخل ميدان التحرير وسط فتح الطريق أمام السيارات والمارة.* 
​


----------



## BITAR (28 يناير 2015)

*فى المطرية
الأمن يحبط خطة الإخوان في ذكرى جمعة الغضب  
*​*القاهرة - بوابة الوفد - محمد السيد:                                    
 الاربعاء , 28 يناير 2015 15:08              
*
*        يشهد محيط قسم شرطة المطرية حالة من اﻻستنفار الأمني القصوى، تمركزت 6  مصفحات أمام المقر الشرطي مع انتشار عدد كبير من ضباط وأفراد الأمن في  الوقت الذي تقوم فيه دوريات أمنية بتمشيط شوارع المنطقة لرصد أي تجمعات  والتصدي لها.*
*         فيما نجح اﻻنتشار الأمني في منع خروج أي تظاهرة لأنصار الإخوان، الأمر  الذي أدى إلى تصاعد الأحداث مثلما حدث في الأيام الماضية، مما يؤكد أنها  نجحت أيضًا في تشتيت منظمي التظاهرات في الحشد بأي شارع بالمنطقة.*
*     وتسود حالة من الهدوء التام جميع أرجاء منطقة المطرية منذ صباح اليوم وحتى  الآن في ذكرى الرابعة لجمعة الغضب، حيث دعا ما يسمى "تحالف دعم الإخوان"  أنصاره للخروج في تظاهرات اليوم لإحداث أعمال عنف وشغب ضد قوات الأمن.*
*     وتشهد شوارع المنطقة حالة من السيولة المرورية.*
*     يذكر أن منطقة المطرية شهدت اندﻻع اشتباكات في ذكرى الرابعة لثورة 25  يناير تصاعدت فيها الأوضاع وسيطرت حالة من الفوضى على المنطقة إﻻ أن القوات  الأمنية نجحت في إخمادها ليعود الهدوء والاستقرار مرة أخرى ووصل اللواء  محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية لمتابعة مستجدات الأوضاع وأشاد بدور القوات في  حفظ أمن واستقرار المواطنين.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 يناير 2015)

*الجيش يغلق ميدان التحرير بعد احتراق "أتوبيس"
*​ 
*القاهرة - بوابة الوفد - محمد مصطفي وعبدالسلام رشوان: 
**   الاربعاء , 28 يناير 2015 14:03         *​ 
*أغلقت قوات الجيش ميدان التحرير، منذ قليل، بالمدرعات والمجنزرات، أمام  حركة مرور السيارات، فيما سمحت للمواطنين بالمرور، بعدما أضرم مجهولون  النيران في أتوبيس نقل عام.*​ *  وأكد شهود عيان، أن مجهول ألقى "مولوتوف"، على أتوبيس نقل عام "شبرا  الخيمة –تحرير" أدى إلى اشتعاله وسيطر الأهالي على الحريق بمعاونة سيارات  الحماية المدينة.
  فيما انتقلت قوات الشرطة لمعاينة الأتوبيس والتعرف على سبب الحادث.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 يناير 2015)

*    العثور على عبوة ناسفة بعبد المنعم رياض
*​ *    القاهرة – بوابة الوفد – تغريد سيد : 
** الاربعاء , 28 يناير 2015 *

*عثرت قوات الأمن على عبوة ناسفة اليوم الأربعاء- بميدان عبد المنعم رياض، وانتقل خبراء المفرقعات لإبطال مفعولها .*
*كما أقام خبراء المفرقعات كردونا أمنيا بمكان الحادث كما تم تكثيف وجودهم، ما أدى إلى حدوث شلل مروري*
​


----------



## BITAR (28 يناير 2015)

*هدوء بالألف مسـكن وعين شمس وغياب تام للشرطة 
*​*القاهرة - بوابة الوفد - سيد العبيدي:*
*  الاربعاء , 28 يناير 2015        *

*         تشهد منطقتا عين شمس وميدان الألف مسكن هدوءًا نسبيًا، وسط غياب تظاهرات  أنصار جماعة الإخوان فى الذكرى الرابعة ليوم 28 يناير والمعروف بيوم الغضب.
        ومن جانبه، يشهد شارع جسر السويس وشارع أحمد عصمت تكدسا مروريا فى ظل غياب تام لرجال الشرطة والمرور.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 يناير 2015)

*    انفجار قنبلة بمحيط مديرية أمن الإسكندرية
*​ 
*       الإسكندرية - بوابة الوفد - شيرين طاهر: 
**الاربعاء , 28 يناير 2015 15:31         * 
*تسبب انفجار قنبلة صوت بمحيط مديرية أمن الإسكندرية بمنطقة سموحة على بعد  أمتار من مديرية أمن الإسكندرية، في إثارة حالة من الفزع بين المواطنين .*
*     كان اللواء أمين عز الدين، مدير أمن الإسكندرية، قد تلقى إخطارا من العميد  شريف عبد الحميد  مدير المباحث الجنائية يفيد قيام مجهولين بإيداع قنبلة  صوت بالقرب من مديرية الأمن تسببت في إثارة الرعب بين المواطنين .
    انتقل على الفور خبراء المفرقعات وقوات الحماية المدنية تم عمل كردون أمنى  بالمنطقة ومنع مرور المواطنين وتعطلت حركة المرور، تم عمل تمشيط للمنطقة  بالكلاب البوليسية للتأكد من خلوها من أى عبوات تفجيرية .
    بالفحص والمعاينة تبين أنها قنبلة صوت قام مجهول بإلقائها بجوار المديرية لإثارة الفزع والبلبلة بين المواطنين*​


----------



## BITAR (28 يناير 2015)

*﻿ إطلاق نار على محكمة سنورس وإبطال عبوة بالفيوم  
*​*الفيوم- بوابة الوفد- سيد الشورة    *
*الاربعاء , 28 يناير 2015 15:30              *

*         أطلق مجهولون النار عل محكمة سنورس، اليوم  الأربعاء،  وتصدت لهم أجهزة  الأمن وطاردتهم . كما تم إبطال عبوة ناسفة وضعها مجهولون أمام نادي القضاة  في مدينة الفيوم بينما أطلق مجهولون النار على مركز شرطة اطسا.*
*          تمكنت القوات من القبض على أحد المتهمين . كما قام خبراء المفرقعات بإدارة الحماية المدنية*
*     بإبطال عبوة ناسفة عثر عليها خلف محكمة الفيوم . وتلقت الأجهزة الأمنية  بلاغات بوجود قنبلتين فى حى الحواتم وتبين سلبية هذه البلاغات*​


----------



## BITAR (28 يناير 2015)

*القبض على بطل العالم بـ "الكونغ فو" الإخوانى  
*​*الإسكندرية - بوابة الوفد - شيرين طاهر:  
   الاربعاء , 28 يناير 2015 14:15              
*
*        تحقق نيابة غرب الكلية بالإسكندرية برئاسة المستشار ياسر هندي رئيس  النيابة مع لاعب الكونج فو المشهور الحاصل على بطولة مصر والعالم لعام 2013  لاتهامه بحيازة منشورات رابعة وأنه يقوم بحماية المظاهرات التي تدعو  للانقلاب.
        وكان اللواء أمين عز الدين، مدير أمن الإسكندرية، قد تلقى إخطارا من  العميد شريف عبد الحميد مدير المباحث الجنائية يفيد تمكن ضباط المباحث من  ضبط اللاعب محمد يوسف رمضان للاشتباه فيه أثناء قيامه بقيادة سيارته  الملاكي بتفتيشها عثر بحوزته على منشورات رابعة .
    وكان اللاعب محمد يوسف رمضان قد أثار جدلا واسعًا بعد رفعه شارة رابعة فور  حصوله على الميدالية الذهبية في منافسات العالم للكونغ فو عام 2013،  واستبعده بعد ذلك الاتحاد المصري للكونغ فو من تمثيل مصر في أية بطولات  تالية .
    وكان يوسف صرح عقب التحقيق معه لرفعه شعار رابعة خلال تسلمه الميدالية  الذهبية في دورة الألعاب القتالية الدولية، لمنافسات رياضة الكونغ فو في  روسيا، إن هدفه من ذلك كان رسالة وفاء وتعاطف، أراد إيصالها للعالم.عن طريق  ارتداء قميص عليه علامة رابعة، والتلويح بالعلامة نفسها".*​


----------



## BITAR (28 يناير 2015)

*ضبط أخطر خلية إرهابية للعمليات النوعية بالبحيرة
*​*البحيرة - بوابة الوفد - نصر اللقاني وهادي بلال:  *
*  الاربعاء , 28 يناير 2015 *

*        تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بالبحيرة من ضبط خلية إرهابية مكونة من 5 أشخاص من  المنتمين لتنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي تطلق على نفسها "لجان العمليات النوعية"،  تهدف لنشر الشائعات والفوضى، وتنفيذ أعمال العنف وتم ضبط أفرادها وبحوزتهم  جراكن بنزين.*
*         تم إعداد عدة أكمنة بالطرق المزمع قيامهم فيها بإحداث شغب، أسفرت عن ضبط  أعضاء تلك الخلية حال قيامهم بمحاولة قطع الطريق الزراعي القاهرة  الإسكندرية بناحية قرية الأبعادية اتجاه القاهرة لضبطهم.*
*     أعضاء الخلية المقبوض عليهم هم كل من: "ناصر محمد إسماعيل الجنبيهي"، 47  سنة، مدرس ومقيم الشوكة مركز  دمنهور والمطلوب ضبطه وإحضاره في القضايا  أرقام 1082، 3759 و7169 لسنة 2014 إداري مركز دمنهور"تحريض على التظاهر  وأعمال عنف"، "ياسر جمعة الصفتي"، 42 سنة، عامل ومقيم زاوية غزال مركز  دمنهور والمطلوب ضبطه في القضية رقم 12838/2013 جنايات قسم  دمنهور"حريق  ديوان عام المحافظة"، "عطية فوزي عبد الله"، 42 سنة، عامل، "إسلام عطية  فوزي عبد الله"، 18 سنة، طالب بالثانوية ومقيم بالأبعادية مركز  دمنهور  و"محمد وائل فوزي شمسية"، 22 سنة، سائق ومقيم دسونس أم دينار بمركز  دمنهور  وضبط بحوزتهم 7 جراكن تحوي مواد بترولية، و4 إطارات كاوتشوك.*
*     وبمواجهتهم أقروا بمجمل اعترافهم وانتمائهم لتنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي وأنهم  ضمن عناصر لجان العمليات النوعية بدائرة مركز دمنهور وأنه صدرت إليهم  تكليفات تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي بالسعي لإظهار النظام الحاكم بمظهر الضعف  وعدم القدرة على إدارة شئون البلاد عن طريق قطع الطرق الرئيسية والسريعة  وتعطيل حركة المرور تحايلًا منهم على بعض فئات الشعب بوجود ما يسمى بموجة  ثورية جديدة بغرض إشاعة الفوضى في محاولة لإسقاط النظام الحالي وهدم البنية  التحتية للدولة، وتحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 397/2015 إداري مركز  دمنهور*​


----------



## BITAR (29 يناير 2015)

*دراسة إلغاء رحلات بعض القطارات غدًا*​*القاهرة ـ بوابة الوفد ـ محمود شاكر:*
*  الخميس , 29 يناير 2015 12:38* 

*        كشف مصدر مسئول بهيئة السكة الحديد لبوابة الوفد أن هيئة السكك  الحديدية تدرس إلغاء رحلات بعض القطارات من الوجهين البحري والقبلي غدًا  الجمعة .
   وقررت الهيئة وقف قطارات الضواحي بأكملها من الساعة الرابعة عصرًا حفاظا على حياة الركاب.
 وكشف المصدر أن معلومات وردت لإجهزة الأمن حول اعتزام الجماعة الإرهابية  شن عمليات تخريبية غدًا وإضرام النيران في كاوتش السيارات أمام خطوط  القطارات وإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف أثناء سيرها. *​


----------

